# Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Just got an email from Steinhart and didn't think this had been mentioned before, so I'll throw it up here. Nice enough looking watch, but I'll be taking a pass, but I thought everybody else might like to take a look. Price on their website is €496 for those of us who don't pay VAT, which equates to $554 at today's exchange rate. This is from the email, the pic is from the Steinhart site.

The *STEINHART Ocean Titanium 500 Premium *is our contemporary interpretation of a divers watch classic par excellence and comes up with many remarkable details, such as the extremely robust and at the same time very light case made of satin titanium. Additionally, it has a from the inside double anti-reflective domed sapphire crystal, which is framed by the unidirectional rotating diving bezel with its glossy black ceramic inlay whose engraved markings were generously equipped with luminous material. This also applies to the pointer and the dial, whose light blue accents emphasize discreetly the character of this modern sports watch. Inside the *Steinhart OCEAN Titanium 500 Premium *the premium movement A10-2 Top of the Swiss company Soprod performs its extremely precise service. The beautifully decorated movement is visible through a mineralglass bottom. Whether on a titanium-, rubber-, synthetic- or leather band, the *STEINHART Ocean Titanium 500 Premium *always leaves a cool impression, a must for every watch fan.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks good. I like Ti.


----------



## WatchMeWork (Aug 30, 2015)

I just wish they has 20mm bracelets. Something about the 22mm that throws off the balance of the watch imo. 

Looks like however, I wonder what grade titanium they're using.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

That seems like a lot of watch for just $550. When I saw the title, I expected a lot higher number.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I think it looks great! Am very tempted.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

That looks pretty sweet, and if that price includes a full titanium bracelet, I may have found my birthday present


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one will be hard to resist. Been waiting awhile for a reasonable replacement for my Gen 1 Vintage Red and Shogun. This might knock off both in one shot.


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

I received the email myself, does look pretty smart. VAT gets me though, not sure I could get away with the purchase through my business though ha!


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Skeptical said:


> That looks pretty sweet, and if that price includes a full titanium bracelet, I may have found my birthday present


It seems to. This is from the specs on Steinhart's website:

Strap: Titanium 22 mm, screwed ..
Buckle: Titanium, safety clasp ..


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Only one problem with that baby. The heart she say yes but the wallet she say no.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

sticky said:


> Only one problem with that baby. The heart she say yes but the wallet she say no.


+1


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

very tempting


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Do we know if it uses the same case dimensions and straight lugs as the SS ocean series? Ever since I sold my shogun I've wanted another Titanium watch. This may be it!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

sticky said:


> Only one problem with that baby. The heart she say yes but the wallet she say no.


Don't we all have the same problems... I'm liking that but VAT and gazillion other watches to buy will probably result in me never getting that one.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

For once the date at my favorite place on a sub-like watch !
Plus the beset insert is lumed ceramic, too bad that there are too many watches to be out at the same time.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks like a lot of watch for the money! A nice departure from sub homages too. Look like the same flat case to me. Surprised to see a mineral display back and 500m water resistance.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Its a great price for a watch with the Soprod A-10 movement


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Its a great price for a watch with the Soprod A-10 movement


Is this really the great movement people keep claiming it to be? I haven't read much about the A10, but folks seem to be very excited about it.


----------



## socal858 (Oct 7, 2013)

richy240 said:


> Is this really the great movement people keep claiming it to be? I haven't read much about the A10, but folks seem to be very excited about it.


Pardon my ignorance, but isn't it just another one of the generic 2824 style movements like Sellita?

I'm really interested in this new design since it has the sword hands and hte date at 6. Does anyone know if the titanium has any sort of scratch proof coating? It would be pretty annoying to buy this watch and have it horribly scuffed after a few months of wearing.


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't think it's a clone of the 2824, but a replacement of sorts. I read somewhere that it's like 1mm thicker, but that could be my memory playing tricks on me.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

The Soprod A-10 is 3.6mm thick, if it is to be compared with any movement it would be the ETA 2892 and not 2824. For the record the ETA 2824 is 4.6mm thick, so it is 1mm thinner

Same size, thickness as the 2892 but it is a completely different movement. It is actually a Seiko 4L25 (which was used by in High End seiko and Credor models) which was bought by Festina (swiss company) and now used by them.


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

I would love to put this lume bezel on my OVR,i will have to keep my eyes on the steinhart website!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

corpyr said:


> That seems like a lot of watch for just $550. When I saw the title, I expected a lot higher number.


+1; definitely a great deal for what's included...


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

WatchMeWork said:


> I just wish they has 20mm bracelets. Something about the 22mm that throws off the balance of the watch imo.


Maybe a bit but I don't think much. So there are other bands available (rubber, etc.?). Can a NATO band be used with "screwed"?

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

Steppy said:


> The Soprod A-10 is 3.6mm thick, if it is to be compared with any movement it would be the ETA 2892 and not 2824. For the record the ETA 2824 is 4.6mm thick, so it is 1mm thinner
> 
> Same size, thickness as the 2892 but it is a completely different movement. It is actually a Seiko 4L25 (which was used by in High End seiko and Credor models) which was bought by Festina (swiss company) and now used by them.


Wow, well there you go!


----------



## formatez (Mar 25, 2015)

Love the lumed ceramic bezel, reminds me of the pelagos without the mate finish. Also love the date at 6 and my favorite color is blue. I've always wanted a sub from Steinhart, but didn't want to get an homage, so this is definitely the option! The only thing that pulls me back a little is the fact that the titanium bracelet is probably going to scratch very easily, but still very tempting.


----------



## socal858 (Oct 7, 2013)

richy240 said:


> I don't think it's a clone of the 2824, but a replacement of sorts. I read somewhere that it's like 1mm thicker, but that could be my memory playing tricks on me.


interesting! thanks!


----------



## socal858 (Oct 7, 2013)

Steppy said:


> The Soprod A-10 is 3.6mm thick, if it is to be compared with any movement it would be the ETA 2892 and not 2824. For the record the ETA 2824 is 4.6mm thick, so it is 1mm thinner
> 
> Same size, thickness as the 2892 but it is a completely different movement. It is actually a Seiko 4L25 (which was used by in High End seiko and Credor models) which was bought by Festina (swiss company) and now used by them.


superb! i'm learning a lot today!


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Great hands!


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

formatez said:


> Love the lumed ceramic bezel, reminds me of the pelagos without the mate finish. Also love the date at 6 and my favorite color is blue. I've always wanted a sub from Steinhart, but didn't want to get an homage, so this is definitely the option! The only thing that pulls me back a little is the fact that the titanium bracelet is probably going to scratch very easily, but still very tempting.


You could always just wear it on a Nato... That's my plan, for the most part. I ordered one of these earlier this morning. It ticks all my boxes, and I've really wanted something with blue lume for a while. (Green just gets boring after a while, no matter how awesome the watch is during the day.) This will be my first Soprod movement, so that's fun (although I do have a 2892-A2 - well, Omega's 1120 anyway - in my Seamaster, and I guess the A10 is very similar to this movement, which I learned today thanks to Steppy). I've wanted a Pelagos for a while, but I can't pass up this price and feature set (and it should alleviate my Pelagos urges too). Needless to say, I'm VERY anxious to get my shipping confirmation.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Steppy said:


> The Soprod A-10 is 3.6mm thick, if it is to be compared with any movement it would be the ETA 2892 and not 2824. For the record the ETA 2824 is 4.6mm thick, so it is 1mm thinner
> 
> Same size, thickness as the 2892 but it is a completely different movement. It is actually a Seiko 4L25 (which was used by in High End seiko and Credor models) which was bought by Festina (swiss company) and now used by them.


This is great info thanks!

As for the watch, I REALLY like it. 
Finally a sub style watch that's not a copy. 
Stays traditional, but brings enough to the table to be unique. 
A fabulous design in my opinion.

I will not get it because Steinhart cases of this style wear significantly larger than the specs suggest because of the long flat lugs.

I also agree their bracelets should be narrower, or at least taper


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like a lot of watch for the money. I'm not crazy about the shiny bezel (would prefer matte), but the hand set is refreshing, as is the use of titanium. Will sell by the boatload, I'm sure!


----------



## formatez (Mar 25, 2015)

Please post pics and opinions when you get it, I would love to see some real life pics.



richy240 said:


> You could always just wear it on a Nato... That's my plan, for the most part. I ordered one of these earlier this morning. It ticks all my boxes, and I've really wanted something with blue lume for a while. (Green just gets boring after a while, no matter how awesome the watch is during the day.) This will be my first Soprod movement, so that's fun (although I do have a 2892-A2 - well, Omega's 1120 anyway - in my Seamaster, and I guess the A10 is very similar to this movement, which I learned today thanks to Steppy). I've wanted a Pelagos for a while, but I can't pass up this price and feature set (and it should alleviate my Pelagos urges too). Needless to say, I'm VERY anxious to get my shipping confirmation.


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks great, love to see some lume shots.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Seppia said:


> This is great info thanks!
> 
> As for the watch, I REALLY like it.
> Finally a sub style watch that's not a copy.
> ...


Couldn't agree more. It's likely what will keep me away. Shame.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seppia said:


> This is great info thanks!
> 
> As for the watch, I REALLY like it.
> Finally a sub style watch that's not a copy.
> ...


Your assessment is spot on. The only thing I would add though is not to be scared of by the straight lugs. I have a OVM with this same case and while other watches have come and gone mostly because of comfort (which is my #1/#2 purchase priority) the Steinhart remains. I can wear it all day without any fatigue. This titanium version will be even better. The relatively low case thickbess also helps tremendously with wearability.

But it does wear more like a 43/44 mm watch.

I'm trying to keep from ordering tonight! I wish it came in a DLC version!


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

I really like it and I'm very tempted, just worried about the lugs...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

debasercl said:


> I really like it and I'm very tempted, just worried about the lugs...


This obviously means very little but I have a 7.25" wrist and the lugs fit fine on me. Maybe 1mm overhang on either side. (I am assuming that this case is identical to the OVM.)


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

Does Steinhart not release a 40mm diver for any particular reason? It seems like there's a lot of call for one (on WUS, anyway)...

Well, I'd like one, anyway...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thedave said:


> Does Steinhart not release a 40mm diver for any particular reason? It seems like there's a lot of call for one (on WUS, anyway)...
> 
> Well, I'd like one, anyway...


As popular as a 40mm may be, I think the market for 40+ still dominates. The trend will reverse one day. I personally hope no smaller than 40mm.

Borealis is coming out with a SM300 homage that is 41.5 but initial renderings make it look smaller.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

That dial, hands, and color scheme remind me an awful lot of the Gen 1 Resco Patriot.


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

Of course I don't know for sure but I would assume the titanium would be the same grade as the titanium Steinhart Racetimer (w/ titanium bracelet) I owned for a while. It MIGHT have scratched a tiny bit easier than SS, but it wasn't very noticeable at all. And minor titanium scratches are super easy to remove with scotchbrite or a scratch remover/refinishing pen that is readily available. From my experience with the Racetimer, I wouldn't let the titanium construction put you off if you otherwise want to buy this watch...HTH.


----------



## greg19 (Sep 9, 2013)

The bezel, hands, date window and blue all look good. Just not sure about the titanium so I'll wait for some reviews from you guys to see if I should bite on this one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I just sent a message to Steinhart about what grade Titanium they use, if I get a response I will post it here.


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

Just ordered one. Looking forward to seeing what this bad boy looks like on the wrist!

I love the "floating style" hands on my Ocean Vintage GMT and these look similar. Never liked the merc hands that steinhart used or the lume that came with them, so this was an easy one to pull the trigger on for me.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I wouldn't let the case and lugs stop anyone either. The Ocean ones wear perfectly on my 7" and are among the most comfortable watches I have had. I think it wears more true to size. The Tridents in comparison wear like a 43 (but have curved lugs) and the Pelagos wears like a 44-45 mm watch. The non-tapered bracelet suits the watch and is easy to resize. The clasp will pick up scratches very soon though.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree. While I have come to prefer curved lugs, my Vintage Red if anything wore a bit small and was not uncomfortable on a 7.25" wrist. I suspect they have a hit on their hands with this one. Good to see after some of recent revisions and less-than-stellar dial colours.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

sticky said:


> Only one problem with that baby. The heart she say yes but the wallet she say no.


Yep... really a tough one for me as well...
2 scallops in the chef's kitchen... just waiting to be served.
Awaiting on the facelift of the O2 premium... been saving to gun all four variants down... but too late, one by one sent to the gallery before i am coming to the targeted number...
A hunt on a reddish blossom with red stones on the way... hopefully the hunt can be pushed all the way towards August of next year...


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

formatez said:


> Love the lumed ceramic bezel, reminds me of the pelagos without the mate finish......


I fell for the lumed bezel as well... but that reminds me of the TURTLEs by KEMMNER, not TUDOR.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I kinda like it, look forward to seeing real life pics  

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Ordered mine today


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> Ordered mine today


CONGRATS! I got my payment confirmation around 1:30 last night, and if this is anything like the OVM I just bought (and flipped within an hour of receiving it so I could instead buy the OT500), I should get a tracking number within a day or two and take receipt of the goods within a few more days. The OVM arrived in 9 days (including a weekend) from click to receipt - not bad considering the horror stories I read about Steinhart's shipping delays in the past.


----------



## spudknife (Nov 16, 2010)

Ordered mine today, waiting for payment confirmation, I live in France shipping should be fast 2 days so perhaps next week 
I have concerns about the size of the watch (6.7 inch wrist)...
I can't wait....


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

spudknife said:


> I live in France shipping should be fast 2 days so perhaps next week


LUCKY!


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Gonna be a best seller, no doubt about it. As someone who has titanium watch, the scratch factor is not a concern. Mine hasn't been a magnet for that at all.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Great looking watch but Titanium text on dial wrecks it for me. Overkill and not necessary.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Mikeman said:


> Great looking watch but Titanium text on dial wrecks it for me. Overkill and not necessary.


I agree.. The "TITANIUM 500" is what's holding me back


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

My sense is that this text likely looks a lot more prominent in photos than it will on the wrist. We'll know from actual wrist shots soon enough.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I think it's fine. Better than "superlative chronometer etc"


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone know what the lug to lug measurement is? Thanks.


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

Lou V said:


> Anyone know what the lug to lug measurement is? Thanks.


From what I can gather, it's approximately 50mm. I haven't seen this published anywhere, but assuming it's the same case as a lot of Steinhart's other divers the general consensus is ~50mm.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I really like the look of this. Traditional, but very clean, not a sub homage. 
The only thing that puts me off is the titanium, at that price point. Which to me means no Diashield or something comparable. And I am brutal on my bracelets and even cases. I'd like to attribute it to my rough and tumble lifestyle, but truth be told, I'm just clumsy, and a big guy, and will find every door jam, slightly ajar cabinet door, metal trim on any desk or table, rock outcrop, you name it, my watch will smack it with considerable velocity at some point or another. After a year, my stainless bracelet will look like a crazed woodchuck's chew toy.


----------



## monkii (Nov 15, 2014)

I like it, hope to see some wrist shots soon! I hope the ceramic inlay fits my ocean one black, and that they can be ordered separately, that would be awesome


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Very cool new design & specs.Would be most interested but the text on the dial kills it stone dead for me.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

monkii said:


> I like it, hope to see some wrist shots soon! I hope the ceramic inlay fits my ocean one black, and that they can be ordered separately, that would be awesome


The Ocean One black has green C1 lume, the Titanium 500 has BG9 blue lume, there would be a discrepancy in colors if you fit a blue lumed bezel insert over a green lumed dial.


----------



## monkii (Nov 15, 2014)

kelt said:


> The Ocean One black has green C1 lume, the Titanium 500 has BG9 blue lume, there would be a discrepancy in colors if you fit a blue lumed bezel insert over a green lumed dial.


Ah, I see. I might be ok with that though!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After deliberating a few says following the announcement I decided to order one. It's a lot of watch for the $. Now just hoping the watch arrived without QC issues and decent pair sales CS. 
This is a winner (on paper anyway) and can't wait to see it in the metal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> After deliberating a few says following the announcement I decided to order one. It's a lot of watch for the $. Now just hoping the watch arrived without QC issues and decent pair sales CS.
> This is a winner (on paper anyway) and can't wait to see it in the metal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yeah, you always have to cross your fingers when ordering from this brand. Even when they get it right, you're owning a product from a company with a real hit or miss QC reputation. Doesn't inspire much of a sense of being impressed by anything with their name on the dial.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I have had many Steinhart Ocean Series over the years, & did really enjoy them when I first got hooked on this watchery business. I bought the DLC Ocean Black when it first came out, and had to send it back 3 times before I got a good one. Huge hassle and time consuming, but Steinhart gave me there Fed Ex account #, and well, I just utilized it until I was satisfied. From Maine USA to Germany, over & over. If there QC is low, then their CS is my case was quite advantageous. They did fix me up. I kinda gave up on them, but this release has me too thinking of revisiting good ole Steinhart. I also heavily $upported DeBaufre when Steinhart had their US presence. Aldaron Knewitz & Family ran the US office then. Great people! Alderon does custom corporate dials / watches now. "Those were the days my friends" :-!

RD























































Oops, How did that get in there :-s


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Lovely looking watch and I am always a sucker for Titanium watches........ 


......but, there's always a but, it doesn't look sufficiently different to the rest of the ocean one line to swing it for me. At least they changed the hands, but maybe a snowflake dial? Or would that have been a touch too far? 


Oh, and I've ordered a Kemmner Turtle recently (God only knows when that will arrive.....) and I didn't want to order the steinhart until this arrives and I get a chance to see what it's like.....


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have ordered several Steinharts, and never had an issue whatsoever. Should be safe on this one everyone.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

monkii said:


> kelt said:
> 
> 
> > The Ocean One black has green C1 lume, the Titanium 500 has BG9 blue lume, there would be a discrepancy in colors if you fit a blue lumed bezel insert over a green lumed dial.
> ...


I wouldn't be. Not only is there a drastic color difference between C1 and BG9 there is a big intensity and duration difference. It would drive me buggy to have my bezel lit nicely and no dial lume.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I hope you folks that ordered get your watch soon, and post pics pronto PLEASE!~ I wanna see this one... sorta :-d Used to get watches in 4 days or less fromSteinhart 

RD


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Those who ordered, anyone received a dispatch notice yet?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got my payment confirmation this morning. I'll let you know when I get tracking then when it lands


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just got my payment confirmation this morning. I'll let you know when I get tracking then when it lands


I paid last Wednesday and got my confirmation Thursday, but I'm still waiting for tracking info. AND IT'S KILLING ME! :-d

I bought an OVM v2 from them a couple weeks ago, right before the OT500 came out. I flipped it within 45 mins of receiving it via FedEx, but it arrived in my hands 9 days (7 business days) from the time I clicked "add to shopping cart" on their web site. I was hoping for the same experience with this model, but so far it hasn't been quite as quick. I'm not worried, just very anxious to receive my watch.

So I continue to wait...


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

SleepySimon said:


> Those who ordered, anyone received a dispatch notice yet?


Got my payment confirmation on 11th. No dispatch note as yet.....

Being patient. So far.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool watches. Especially the view of the movement on a 500m diver.


----------



## socal858 (Oct 7, 2013)

I decided to jump in the pool too and buy one of these (after much deliberation). Definitely a lot going on for the money and the sword hands were one of the biggest sellers for me. I was against most of the Ocean One line for being too modern Rolexy. 

I like all of the vintagey Steinharts like GMT's and used to own the vintage GMT (the one with the fixed stainless bezel) but sold it because it dial was impossible to read. Otherwise that watch was great in all regards and even kept 1-2 seconds a day. 

Paid through Paypal on 9/13, I'm interested to see what kind of turnaround time I will be having this time.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Does anyone know the L2L measurement for these? If it's 50mm or less I think I'm in, but more than that is too much for my bird wrist.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

GregoryD said:


> Does anyone know the L2L measurement for these? If it's 50mm or less I think I'm in, but more than that is too much for my bird wrist.


From what I've read, it falls in at about ~50mm. I'm super tempted on this one as well. I decided to pare down my collection to one nice but budget diver which I recently purchased (the Certina DS Action) but it wears a bit big and clunky. The case shape looks a lot sleeker and slimmer on the Steinhart. Decisions... decisions...

I also like titanium but if they made a stainless steel version of this with polished hands and applied indices, that would be perfect.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GRADE 5 TITANIUM. That was the answer i received this morning from Steinhart. I have asked followup questions about the caseback, crown, and bezel materials. I will update if I get a response.

GRADE 5 TITANIUM......I'm not sure if that pushed anyone over the edge to actually buy an OT500.

Here is a little bit about Grade 5 Titanium (from supraalloys.com)

*Ti 6Al-4V (Grade 5)*

Known as the "workhorse" of the titanium alloys, Ti 6Al-4V, or Grade 5 titanium, is the most commonly used of all titanium alloys. It accounts for 50 percent of total titanium usage the world over.
Its usability lies in its many benefits. Ti 6Al-4V may be heat treated to increase its strength. It can be used in welded construction at service temperatures of up to 600° F. This alloy offers its high strength at a light weight, useful formability and high corrosion resistance.
Ti 6AI-4V's usability makes it the best alloy for use in several industries, like the aerospace, medical, marine and chemical processing industries. It can be used in the creation of such technical things as:


Aircraft turbines 
Engine components 
Aircraft structural components 
Aerospace fasteners 
High-performance automatic parts 
Marine applications 
Sports equipments 



valuewatchguy said:


> I just sent a message to Steinhart about what grade Titanium they use, if I get a response I will post it here.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks, valuewatchguy, for the titanium information. I know very little about such things and found your post informative. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Just called Steinhart, seems all on-hand stocks have been sold out! New batch in around 2 weeks.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

SleepySimon said:


> Just called Steinhart, seems all on-hand stocks have been sold out! New batch in around 2 weeks.


Lets hope some WUS DF members are in this 1st round of deliveries!

@ "valuewatchguy" >> Thanks for the Titanium report 

Two weeks is good. Allows time to ponder, rather than making a knee jerk plunge and focus on what else is viable, unnecessary etc etc etc LOL

RD


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Lets hope some WUS DF members are in this 1st round of deliveries!
> 
> @ "valuewatchguy" >> Thanks for the Titanium report
> 
> ...


True too. I was checking if I could get one asap. Seems not, and I shall wait to receive my Prometheus Poseidon first.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Lets hope some WUS DF members are in this 1st round of deliveries!
> 
> @ "valuewatchguy" >> Thanks for the Titanium report
> 
> ...


Ponder away....With a little luck I'll be wearing mine in two weeks. But my track record for international purchases probably means I might have the watch by the end of November! Lol.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ponder away....With a little luck I'll be wearing mine in two weeks. But my track record for international purchases probably means I might have the watch by the end of November! Lol.


Incredible India?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SleepySimon said:


> Incredible India?


Nope. ....Texas.

I was exaggerating a bit. No matter the brand I hear wonderful stories about other people placing an order and receiving their watch from some nether region of the world in record breaking time. For me, it always seems to be three to four weeks. With one exception that I ordered from creation watches which I received in less than 5 days.

I'm just a little cynical because I know I'll be seeing everyone else's watches posted here while I wait for my mailman.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Oops... Hope you receive yours soon!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grade 5 Ti is very nice. Same one used by higher end brands on watches costing much more like JLC NSA, BP Bathy, JR aerospace and Tudor. Hope the finish is nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

Pretty watch...



but that bezel without minute markers around (only first 15 mins) makes it useless for diving.

If it would be all Ti (with Ti caseback and Ti bracelet) and bezel with minute markers all around then I would probably buy one.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

kleinbus said:


> Pretty watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One single marker on the rotating bezel is sufficient to monitor the duration of the dive and each decompression stops.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

kleinbus said:


> Pretty watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My understanding is the bracelet is Ti.


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

kelt said:


> One single marker on the rotating bezel is sufficient to monitor the duration of the dive and each decompression stops.


I as certified diver strongly disagree though each of their own and each of us buys watch they like.

Technically Kelt is correct and the triangle / lume at bezel 12 o'clock is sufficient to act as indicator of dive start time and diver could use the rehaut to calculate the minutes.

In reality I have enough other "things" to monitor during the dive so I have no interest to keep going back and forth between bezel and rehaut to calculate the minutes and I rather read the minutes directly from bezel.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, while we're waiting for real life pics and feedback from buyers; I too would like a 60 minute bezel on this one, and a by now Steinhart should have come up with a ratchet clasp on this one too -- Me 2c 

Thanks
RD


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Ratchet clasp is a must, put one on and I'm all in.


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> GRADE 5 TITANIUM. That was the answer i received this morning from Steinhart. I have asked followup questions about the caseback, crown, and bezel materials.


Wow! Grade 5 ti is a real bonus, and even more so in this price range. I'm incredibly surprised that Steinhart aren't publicising this fact on their website?!? Even the likes of Breitling and Tudor are still using the much softer (and therefore much more scratch-happy) Grade 2 ti, so Steinhart really should be capitalising on this. Although TBH, it's not like they're having any trouble shifting this piece!

I mean, what's not to like? Grade 5 ti, no Mercedes hands, ceramic bezel, a Soprod A10, a decent width bracelet, the date window is in the right place..... and all for less than 600 EUR. Sounds like an awesome deal to me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Driver.8 said:


> Wow! Grade 5 ti is a real bonus,
> 
> I mean, what's not to like?


You've all heard the saying "it's a Jeep thing"? I think Ti is much the same. There is a warmth to Ti that Stainless can't match. The discomfort from my wrist swelling in the summer is much less pronounced with Ti. And depending on the finishing, it usually feels softer than steel. Satin like is a better word than soft.

But I like Ti....so I view all those factors as a positive.

So to all the haters and naysayers....

"It's a Ti thing......you wouldn't understand"

***just to be clear this post is meant to evoke an element of humor....no offense to the naysayers intended***


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

This post, on the other hand, is meant to offend. And offend it shall!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> You've all heard the saying "it's a Jeep thing"? I think Ti is much the same. There is a warmth to Ti that Stainless can't match. The discomfort from my wrist swelling in the summer is much less pronounced with Ti. And depending on the finishing, it usually feels softer than steel. Satin like is a better word than soft.
> 
> But I like Ti....so I view all those factors as a positive.
> 
> ...


Agreed. And a warmth not unlike that of an acrylic crystal compared to sapphire. My Seiko Shogun and Speedmaster were both insanely comfortable watches. Well done Ti is amazing. |>


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nope. ....Texas.


Hey me too, what part?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

sorry if already posted
http://wornandwound.com/2015/09/14/introducing-the-steinhart-ocean-titanium-500-premium/


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Two weeks is good. Allows time to ponder, rather than making a knee jerk plunge and focus on what else is viable, unnecessary etc etc etc LOL
> 
> RD


I'm in the same boat; going to use some time to think it over, drink some beer, think in over again. Although the more beer I drink the more likely I am to order one...

I also sent an email to Steinhart asking for the exact L2L measurement, so I'm waiting to hear back on that.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GregoryD said:


> I'm in the same boat; going to use some time to think it over, drink some beer, think in over again. Although the more beer I drink the more likely I am to order one...
> 
> I also sent an email to Steinhart asking for the exact L2L measurement, so I'm waiting to hear back on that.


That just means you're gonna get one. Resistance is futile 

If I had to guess: 52mm
Their darn Ocean cases Re too long and flat at the lugs :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone know if the bracelet will come with half links? Without a ratcheting clasp I find that half links are a must. I've flipped way too many watches because I couldn't get the bracelet sized comfortably (i.e. balance the clasp under my wrist).


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I own 2 Steinhart watches: a Triton 100 ATM which works like a warm with ETA 2824. And a recently purchased Apollon Chronograph with ETA 7750, which stopped to work after less than a month  Sending email to Steinhart: absolutely no reply; so I got it fixed to my local watch maker (200 USD). By the way Steinhart have done mistake on my shipment by not following my instructions; plus they put a high bill amount (mandatory for them), which resulted of 400 Euro extra payment for import + customs tax... It was really bad luck.

Saying that, I like my Steinhart watches, good value for the price. But both are time to time irritate me, because they are missing the quality that I want. First thing is the crown logo is not properly vertically positioned and it having 30 degrees inclination. Each time I am looking at that I found it ugly, poor quality and finishing  Secondly the screws for the lugs looks like very cheap in term of quality and not matching with the nice watch / case; but their prices are unbeatable: 1 USD when others are selling them for more than 10 USD. Also maybe I am wrong and not comparing apple and apple. Last thing: my apollon is Titanium too (Grade 2) with bracelet too which is super comfortable by the way, but the back is only is Stainless Steel  It should had been in Titanium too like the rest of the watch, the SS back of the case on Titanium case is not matching, at least to my sexy style 

If really it is Titanium grade 5, for that price It will be a super deal, and I will order one  I sent an email to Steinhart already, but not one single reply so far... Not sure why it needs so much time to reply Yes or No. And if the bracelet is Titanium grade 5 it will be the cherry on the top of the cake  If really it is Grade 5 they should mentioned it on the

So for the price I strongly recommend Steinhart. But for just a little bit more, if you want the top from the top diver watch: strong with top quality and finishing, also I will super mega extra recommend you to look at the H20 watches (Kalmar / Orca): H2O - Watch - Uhren, Helberg Uhren, H2O Uhren, Kalmar 2, Orca, Konfigurierbar bis ins kleinste Detail It will bring you to another dimension!

cheers guys.

Rafy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I own 2 Steinhart watches: a Triton 100 ATM which works like a warm with ETA 2824. And a recently purchased Apollon Chronograph with ETA 7750, which stopped to work after less than a month  Sending email to Steinhart: absolutely no reply; so I got it fixed to my local watch maker (200 USD). By the way Steinhart have done mistake on my shipment by not following my instructions; plus they put a high bill amount (mandatory for them), which resulted of 400 Euro extra payment for import + customs tax... It was really bad luck.
> 
> ...


The crown with the logo not being perfectly pointed up is not a biggy and is fairly common, especially at that price point. 
The clasp is titanium too on this one per their website anyway. 
I too have had concerns with their follow up and post sale CS. So fingers crossed  This is such a good deal that I had to give it a shot. 
The H2O and Helberg are nice but hardly comparable. Totally different style and they are huge or most of them are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it a certainty that it is temporarily sold out? Still shows as being for sale, though maybe they continue taking orders even though there will be none available for a few weeks.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Is it a certainty that it is temporarily sold out? Still shows as being for sale, though maybe they continue taking orders even though there will be none available for a few weeks.


It was mentioned at the Steinhart subforum that the first batch is completely sold out. The next batch is expected to arrive in 2 weeks time.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/new-steinhart-ocean-titanium-engraved-ceramic-2346786-11.html


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Does the crown line up on Rolexes (for people who own them)?


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't think that I've ever had a watch that had the screw down crown line up 100% and I've owned 4 Rolex, 3 Omega's and a host of others with screw down crowns, higher end and not so higher end. 
If I were guessing, I'd bet that something inexpensive probably had a crown that line up the best. 

To me, that is not necessarily an indication of quality at all. To each his/her own.



blowfish89 said:


> Does the crown line up on Rolexes (for people who own them)?


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Does the crown line up on Rolexes (for people who own them)?


It's hit or miss. I've had 3 Rolex watches and none of them lined up. I had a perfectly lined up Pelagos, and one out of two POs have lined up. Not a big deal at all.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Does the crown line up on Rolexes (for people who own them)?


I've had 2 Subs, 1 SDc, 2 SD, 3 ExpII and 9 Pelagos. I'd say 50% were lined up. My current SD pretty much line up.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've had 2 Subs, 1 SDc, 2 SD, 3 ExpII and 9 Pelagos. I'd say 50% were lined up. My current SD pretty much line up.


9 Pelagos!? I thought I was a serial flipper, but now I don't feel so bad


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've had 2 Subs, 1 SDc, 2 SD, 3 ExpII and 9 Pelagos. I'd say 50% were lined up. My current SD pretty much line up.


I understand and its expected. 
I may be wrong but I think Damasko crowns line up exactly as the winding system is de-coupled from the screwing in/out mechanism. Atleast mine does. Now that I check, my Sinn does align too. But not most of my others.
I'm hoping to raise the funds by the time you flip your 11th or 12th Pelagos.


----------



## spenser199 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just found this thread for the new Titanium 500. I ordered it when I got their email and it will arrive in two days. I have an Ocean 1 green and this will be my second Steinhart diver.


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

What do you guys mean by the crown 'lines up'?


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Think he meant like this?


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thats what I thought/was afraid of.  That's super picky! Even my Omegas don't do that!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

richy240 said:


> Thats what I thought/was afraid of.  That's super picky! Even my Omegas don't do that!


We're an OCD bunch... I'll normal unscrew my crown a bit till it aligns properly(unless I'm around water).


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Crown alignment is definitely not on my list of micro detail obsessions.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

kleinbus said:


> I as certified diver strongly disagree though each of their own and each of us buys watch they like.


If you follow no deco tables (=99% of divers) then you would only need "minute" precision when diving relatively deep because bottom times are so short.

Say you want to keep an extra 20% safety margin on diving tables time, that gives you 4 minutes bottom time VS the 5 indicated in the tables, at 39m. 
You need precision: for that you have the first 15 minutes markers. 
At shallower depths, keeping a similar 20% margin say at 18m, that's a bottom time of 40 minutes VS the 50 indicated on the tables.
You don't need a minute bezel for that, i don't know where your statement come from honestly.

Back in the time when people actually used dive watches as their main tool to insure underwater survival, most of the bezels had minutes markers only on the first 15 minutes.

All the above is without even considering that in today's age the dive watch is used, at best, as a backup, by all but a handful of divers.


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

Well I decided the features were too good not to give it a try, order placed so now the wait begins


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

As did I. 

I placed my order on Tuesday after reading here that there will be a 2 week wait for a new batch. I got order confirmation and the PayPal invoice almost instantly and then this morning, I received a message stating that they received my payment and the watch should ship 5-8 days after payment receipt. ???

I wonder what's going on. No mention by Steinhart of a 2 week delay.



XxMACCAxX said:


> Well I decided the features were too good not to give it a try, order placed so now the wait begins


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still no shipping info for me. Not worried, just updating folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

So much to like with this watch, Grade 5 Titanium. A-10 movement. Ceramic bezel with lume. 500m with display back. Date at 6 and no mercedes hands.

I can't think of a better value watch. This will be my first Steinhart. Looking forward to it to say the least


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Just got an email reply from Steinhart - the L2L is 50mm.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Response from Steinhart

Case back is stainless steel
Crown is titanium
Bezel is titanium


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I got the same 5-8 day despatch info from Steinhart. Currently being patient awaiting the tracking details. If nothing heard after the 8 days I'll chase them. I'm sure they've been swamped by order volume.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

You guys rule. Thanks for the clarification after too much speculation elsewhere.

I wonder if the caseback is SS because of the second crystal. The Helson SD brass has a Ti caseback so I would not think that Steinhart using SS for the caseback is a cost saving issue.



GregoryD said:


> Just got an email reply from Steinhart - the L2L is 50mm.





valuewatchguy said:


> Response from Steinhart
> 
> Case back is stainless steel
> Crown is titanium
> Bezel is titanium


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still no shipping info for me. Not worried, just updating folks.


Same here (I ordered a week ago)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Resistance was indeed futile. Too much watch for too little to pass up. |>


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

OMG! Is everyone succumbing to this one??? :-d You guys are killin' me :roll: I thought my Steinhart days were over, and I'm trying to keep it that way. Will look forward to "live" reports, then see. A guy got his on the Steinhart forum, but didn't fill anybody in. Frustrating when people tease us with pics and just say "got mine today"


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Come on RD. Jump in !

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Come on RD. Jump in !
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Ha ha -- Oh man. Right now I'm contemplating the Delfin, though the 1st time around I didn't even consider it. The Steiny is loaded, and titanium would be very good for me in hot weather  The dial is like the Hexa F74 but not as interesting color wise, and has round hour markers instead of square.

I would have thought you had the niche filled with your 2nd time around Certina? The Certina has the interest the Steinhart lacks IMHO.

I'll keep making excuses until I see what you all say about it 

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha -- Oh man. Right now I'm contemplating the Delfin, though the 1st time around I didn't even consider it. The Steiny is loaded, and titanium would be very good for me in hot weather  The dial is like the Hexa F74 but not as interesting color wise, and has round hour markers instead of square.
> 
> I would have thought you had the niche filled with your 2nd time around Certina? The Certina has the interest the Steinhart lacks IMHO.
> 
> ...


Honestly, this may be the best value I have seen in a very long time. There is an awful lot going on here for $550 USD. And I really miss having a Ti piece around - especially in the warmer weather.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Stunning watch...I am hating myself as Steinhart released the blue and this one after I had my O1.

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yup I would have got it too, but no funds now as I bought a Darth Tuna.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm debating getting this one, or to continue saving/flipping for an Oris Aquis.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> I'm debating getting this one, or to continue saving/flipping for an Oris Aquis.


The Aquis is obviously the better watch, but is it worth the extra for you at double the cost .. ?


----------



## spudknife (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a question about the tool (with size) i need to adjust the bracelet ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha -- Oh man. Right now I'm contemplating the Delfin, though the 1st time around I didn't even consider it. The Steiny is loaded, and titanium would be very good for me in hot weather  The dial is like the Hexa F74 but not as interesting color wise, and has round hour markers instead of square.
> 
> I would have thought you had the niche filled with your 2nd time around Certina? The Certina has the interest the Steinhart lacks IMHO.
> 
> ...


Delfin Schmelfin......why get a Delfin now when you can wait till they sell out and then pay a higher price for them on the used market! Seriously the Delfin is a nice watch and Halios seems to have much much better than average resale value for their limited release watches. If you really want it...get it! But this OT500 is a real gem as RADAR1 has pointed out. I think the OT500 will have much of the same status that the OVM 1.0 has seemed to achieve. Better get it while you can.

But if you are looking for an even better value......My prediction is that you will see several of these OT500 show up on the sales forums soon after they receive the watch in the next several weeks. Usually people fall into two camps for Titanium. Camp 1 is that they love it and recognize the inherent benefits of the metal, accept the inherent faults, and usually want to buy more than one. Camp 2 is that they associate the lighter weight of Ti to be lesser quality, they hate the patina that Ti picks up, and they are glad they tried it out but will stick with Stainless from now on. I'm sure we have several Camp 2 buyers right now that shortly after receiving the watch will try to flip it. You might pick up a deal there!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> The Aquis is obviously the better watch, but is it worth the extra for you at double the cost .. ?


Exactly, plus I'm horribly impatient when it comes to watches.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you "valuewatchguy" - You consistently convey words of WISdom ;-)

RD


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> The Aquis is obviously the better watch, but is it worth the extra for you at double the cost .. ?


Agree. As much as I like the Aquis's, everytime it makes my short list, someone $200 cheaper takes my $.
Oris is at this illusive price point where one rather save a bit and surf the 50ft rip curl into the Omega's. But everyone lands in the same conundrum. Either wait for that big wave or enjoy the smaller ones 3 times over!

Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

winners76 said:


> Agree. As much as I like the Aquis's, everytime it makes my short list, someone $200 cheaper takes my $.
> Oris is at this illusive price point where one rather save a bit and surf the 50ft rip curl into the Omega's. But everyone lands in the same conundrum. Either wait for that big wave or enjoy the smaller ones 3 times over!
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone.


How much is the Oris?


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

winners76 said:


> Agree. As much as I like the Aquis's, everytime it makes my short list, someone $200 cheaper takes my $.
> Oris is at this illusive price point where one rather save a bit and surf the 50ft rip curl into the Omega's. But everyone lands in the same conundrum. Either wait for that big wave or enjoy the smaller ones 3 times over!
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone.


Definitely get an Omega over the Oris. You will be so glad you did. Don't get me wrong I'm jumping all over this OT500 but if you want to save up for something special the Omega will pay dividends.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> The Aquis is obviously the better watch, but is it worth the extra for you at double the cost .. ?


Yes.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> How much is the Oris?


It's about $1200.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> How much is the Oris?


$850-$1150


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> It's about $1200.


MSRP?
If so that means you can get it new for 840 new in your name. Not that much Moore than the Steinhart


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> MSRP?
> If so that means you can get it new for 840 new in your name. Not that much Moore than the Steinhart


That's new grey market for the model I'm looking at. Used you can find them in the $900 range.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> That's new grey market for the model I'm looking at. Used you can find them in the $900 range.


What's MSRP


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> What's MSRP


In the $1800-2000 range (steel)
Around $2500 (titanium)


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What's MSRP


Manufacturers Suggested Retail Price


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Are you guys talking about the SS version or the Oris Titan? With a titanium bracelet, it's well over $1200.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm looking at the Oris Aquis in SS w/ the SS bracelet.







photo from Google.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TradeKraft said:


> I'm looking at the Oris Aquis in SS w/ the SS bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought that watch for $875, new gray market.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I bought that watch for $875, new gray market.


Where at?


----------



## tcheshire (Apr 12, 2007)

Where?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> Where at?


You can find them new around ~950 on Jomashop sales periods..


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

I prefer the looks of the OT500 to that Oris personally.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

XxMACCAxX said:


> I prefer the looks of the OT500 to that Oris personally.


Yes, but that Oris did not have the tungsten bezel..
This one does -


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

smille76 said:


> Manufacturers Suggested Retail Price


I know what it means  I was asking (poorly) what the MSRP was for that Oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

XxMACCAxX said:


> I prefer the looks of the OT500 to that Oris personally.


Oris is a better brand but I too prefer the OT500 purely from an aesthetic perspective.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> You can find them new around ~950 on Jomashop sales periods..


That sounds right if the MSRP is 1800

AD would be 1250-1300 brand new in your name with Oris warranty and AD service. If a long term piece of go the AD route.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

You're right that one does look much nicer than the other posted although for me I still think I prefer the Steinhart OT500. But I do like that Oris now too 



blowfish89 said:


> Yes, but that Oris did not have the tungsten bezel..
> This one does -


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That sounds right if the MSRP is 1800
> 
> AD would be 1250-1300 brand new in your name with Oris warranty and AD service. If a long term piece of go the AD route.


Correct on both counts. But 1150-1200 (pre-tax) from my AD


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Yes, but that Oris did not have the tungsten bezel..
> This one does -


I've always been interested in the tungsten. I'm just not 100% based on the photos. The grey almost looks too light... Also sorry for highjacking this thread.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Well...after thinking about it for a few days and having a few (or more) beers, I placed my order. I have to concur that this one ticks a lot of boxes and is a tremendous value. I haven't gotten my email confirmation yet, but this will be my first Steinhart.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Still holding out to hear from first receivers. Saw some real life pics over Steinhart forum but still want to hear from some of members here.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I also prefer the looks of the OT500 to the Oris.


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> Well...after thinking about it for a few days and having a few (or more) beers, I placed my order. I have to concur that this one ticks a lot of boxes and is a tremendous value. I haven't gotten my email confirmation yet, but this will be my first Steinhart.


If you use hotmail send them an email as they've been having problems with hotmail email addresses for some reason. I didn't get a confirmation so I emailed them and they gave me the order number and PayPal info to make payment.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

XxMACCAxX said:


> If you use hotmail send them an email as they've been having problems with hotmail email addresses for some reason. I didn't get a confirmation so I emailed them and they gave me the order number and PayPal info to make payment.


Thanks for the tip - I did use a hotmail address, so I sent them a follow-up email.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Man all of this talk about the Oris Aquis is making me constantly look up pictures since I ended up picking the OT500 over it. The OT500 is about ~$500 cheaper than the Oris and is amazing bang for the buck feature-wise. When I saw this watch advertised, I was expecting to be near the $700 mark.

The new blue gradient and gloss black ceramic bezel Oris Aquis sure is a looker though. I did own an 43mm Aquis a while back and vaguely remember it feeling huge on my wrist even though most say it wears small. I think it's the combination of the wide/large lugs (even though they're short) and thick/wide/large-linked bracelet. Build quality was top notch though and would say it comes very close to the Omega SMP just vastly different in style. Although at the Aquis price range, I would expect a sapphire vs. mineral case-back.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

These are pictures posted on German forum
Meine Neue: Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium - UhrForum


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

julywest said:


> These are pictures posted on German forum
> Meine Neue: Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium - UhrForum


Thanks for the link! Nice to see some natural photos. I'm with you. Waiting for the pundits (first respondents) to speak. Though I think there is a Resco that is way more the business than this Steiny ;-)

RD


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

RTea said:


> Man all of this talk about the Oris Aquis is making me constantly look up pictures since I ended up picking the OT500 over it. The OT500 is about ~$500 cheaper than the Oris and is amazing bang for the buck feature-wise. When I saw this watch advertised, I was expecting to be near the $700 mark.
> 
> The new blue gradient and gloss black ceramic bezel Oris Aquis sure is a looker though. I did own an 43mm Aquis a while back and vaguely remember it feeling huge on my wrist even though most say it wears small. I think it's the combination of the wide/large lugs (even though they're short) and thick/wide/large-linked bracelet. Build quality was top notch though and would say it comes very close to the Omega SMP just vastly different in style. Although at the Aquis price range, I would expect a sapphire vs. mineral case-back.


I always heard that Aquis actually wears smaller than ocean one. But if it's actually like what you said, then it's good news for me since aquis fits my wrist just nice and I am worried that ocean one might wear too big due to its lugs


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> Also sorry for highjacking this thread.


I was hoping it would become clear when TradeKraft graciously acknowledged the tangent. I'm sure like several others I subscribed to this thread wanting more info on the new release of the actual topic watch. Instead it has dissolved into an Oris fanboy circlejerk.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I loved my Aquis - especially the sensational bracelet. The Steinhart won't be in the same league, nor should it be at the respective price points. The Oris is easily one of the nicest watches built for that price point. The same might be said of the new Steinhart, but they are not playing in the same league. I didn't find my Aquis was all that far off my SMP in terms of build quality. Design "quirks" (like the lugs) are a matter of personal preference.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I really liked the Aquis - the only thing was that the lugs were too polished (and they are large) so it was flashier for me - and mine was titanium so couldn't be brushed. I might still get that grey/tungsten steel Aquis and get it fully brushed out.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

These from an immediate flip on another forum (UhrForum - UhrForum).


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I really liked the Aquis - the only thing was that the lugs were too polished (and they are large) so it was flashier for me - and mine was titanium so couldn't be brushed. I might still get that grey/tungsten steel Aquis and get it fully brushed out.


Fully brushed is significantly nicer, IMO.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> These from an immediate flip on another forum (UhrForum - UhrForum).
> 
> View attachment 5397730
> 
> ...


Wow that looks nice, I love the satin look of the titanium.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome! The brushed titanium almost looks like bead blasted stainless steel from afar. Does this finish look darker than that on the Pelagos? From pictures, the Pelagos brushing looks a bit more vivid (shinier and can see the brushing grain more).


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just got my OT500 today...



julywest said:


> These are pictures posted on German forum
> Meine Neue: Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium - UhrForum


I can confirm that the wrist shots in this linked thread are a pretty accurate representation of the color and finish of the OT500.



RTea said:


> Awesome! The brushed titanium almost looks like bead blasted stainless steel from afar. Does this finish look darker than that on the Pelagos? From pictures, the Pelagos brushing looks a bit more vivid (shinier and can see the brushing grain more).


The OT500 is definitely blasted, not brushed, and it's darker than you'd expect given the product shots from Steinhart. The sides of the bracelet links looks like they _might _be brushed...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ That's all well and Good! But do you have a camera!!! o| BTW, never heard of bead blasted Ti ;-) 

RD


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Ugh, I like this. It's tempting me to sell my Tropik...


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ That's all well and Good! But do you have a camera!!! o| BTW, never heard of bead blasted Ti ;-)
> 
> RD


The link above that I quoted shows the finish pretty well. Hell, maybe it is brushed, but the finish is very consistent and doesn't appear to have brush marks on it. It's very smooth.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

richy240 said:


> The link above that I quoted shows the finish pretty well. Hell, maybe it is brushed, but the finish is very consistent and doesn't appear to have brush marks on it. It's very smooth.


 No worries mate. Am enjoying the running commentary between here and the Steinhart forum. Thanks for the coverage! I see some are already complaining of the dark finish. I love the dark finish look as long as the watch head / dial compliments the look.

Thanks again
RD


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> No worries mate. Am enjoying the running commentary between here and the Steinhart forum. Thanks for the coverage! I see some are already complaining of the dark finish. I love the dark finish look as long as the watch head / dial compliments the look.
> 
> Thanks again
> RD


I like it too, it's just drastically different than the product shots on the Steinhart web site. I guess it's a little too much for some.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

richy240 said:


> I like it too, it's just drastically different than the product shots on the Steinhart web site. I guess it's a little too much for some.


Our colleague "valuewatchguy" alerted me / us to the "catch & release" potential on this one ;-)

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am actually wondering if it's too dark for my own taste now. There is no doubt that while pretty, Steinhart's stock photos are not always representative. Their dial photos on the new Vintage models is another case in point. My frame of reference is also the treated Seiko Ti, and that much more closely resembles SS in colouration than the Steinhart. My assumption is that is a function of the Diashield/Comfotex finishes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think it is brushed. 
My JR is actually bead blasted Ti giving it a sportier look, less elegant. 


Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ That's all well and Good! But do you have a camera!!! o| BTW, never heard of bead blasted Ti ;-)
> 
> RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Seem to be more pics popping up on the Steinhart forum --- 

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think it is brushed.
> My JR is actually bead blasted Ti giving it a sportier look, less elegant.


Thanks Brice -- Now I am confused  The finish on this new Steiny is looking dark like a strong bead blast on stainless steel would look. I always thought Titanium was fairly dark, but maybe not this dark as is being mentioned.

Your comment is confounding to me, only because I guess I don't know Ti like you do :-d I'll try and keep up ;-)

RD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not all Ti look the same. 
Look at the Shogun for example, could almost be confused with brushed SS 
I've had various Ti watches such as Shogun, Blancpain Bathy, JLC NSA, Pelagos, Benarus Moray, Pam 176-177, JR Aeroscope... I think they all looked different ;-)



Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks Brice -- Now I am confused  The finish on this new Steiny is looking dark like a strong bead blast on stainless steel would look. I always thought Titanium was fairly dark, but maybe not this dark as is being mentioned.
> 
> Your comment is confounding to me, only because I guess I don't know Ti like you do :-d I'll try and keep up ;-)
> 
> RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not all Ti look the same.
> Look at the Shogun for example, could almost be confused with brushed SS
> I've had various Ti watches such as Shogun, Blancpain Bathy, JLC NSA, Pelagos, Benarus Moray, Pam 176-177, JR Aeroscope... I think they all looked different ;-)


Thanks a bunch buddy! I think this release will give many their 1st introduction to Titanium. Trying to think what Ti's I've had. Samurai comes to mind, then everything goes black from there LOL

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks a bunch buddy! I think this release will give many their 1st introduction to Titanium. Trying to think what Ti's I've had. Samurai comes to mind, then everything goes black from there LOL
> 
> RD


"everything goes black from there"

You should have been a defense attorney, RD. Can I use this one as needed? :rodekaart


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> "everything goes black from there"
> 
> You should have been a defense attorney, RD. Can I use this one as needed? :rodekaart


LOL Feel free my friend ;-)


----------



## richy240 (Jun 16, 2014)

So I got a really good look of the finish in sunlight and I agree that it looks brushed. But it's a really a very fine texture.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

There seems to be a discrepancy in the finish between bracelet links and clasp. Maybe this has already been covered on the Steinhart forum thread.


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice little write up and comparison from someone who has already got theirs

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/min...w-steinhart-ocean-titanium-500-a-2390306.html


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

XxMACCAxX said:


> Nice little write up and comparison from someone who has already got theirs
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/min...w-steinhart-ocean-titanium-500-a-2390306.html


Thanks for sharing. 
The watch looks big on his wrist, could be the pic. 
Also side by side the design differences make the 500 look significantly bigger/more substantial than his ocean 1 green.
The length is my only concern. But so much watch for the $!!


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> The watch looks big on his wrist, could be the pic.
> Also side by side the design differences make the 500 look significantly bigger/more substantial than his ocean 1 green.
> The length is my only concern. But so much watch for the $!!


Having looked at other pics I don't think it's any bigger lengthwise to the Ocean 1 but it is a little thicker with the display back and dome sapphire front and indeed Steinhart stated it was 50mm lug to lug

If anything in the pic below it looks like it might even be slightly shorter


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I have to say that having seen some real world shots I'm now starting to doubt whether I like this watch. For me the Titanium was never a big selling point, it is all about the face and hands (plus the movement and exhibition case back). And while I can't quite put my finger on it, the dial and hands seem to lack a special something or other they have in the Steinhart photos when you see them in real world shots.


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

PYLTN said:


> I have to say that having seen some real world shots I'm now starting to doubt whether I like this watch. For me the Titanium was never a big selling point, it is all about the face and hands (plus the movement and exhibition case back). And while I can't quite put my finger on it, the dial and hands seem to lack a special something or other they have in the Steinhart photos when you see them in real world shots.


It's funny how things can change, i've actually done the opposite. The stock photos had me on the fence but I pulled the trigger and ordered based on the features and how much you got for the price. Now seeing real world photos i'm actually glad I did and and liking it more. I'm actually preferring the slightly darker colour of the titanium and the dial accents and hands are really growing on me.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

XxMACCAxX said:


> It's funny how things can change, i've actually done the opposite. The stock photos had me on the fence but I pulled the trigger and ordered based on the features and how much you got for the price. Now seeing real world photos i'm actually glad I did and and liking it more. I'm actually preferring the slightly darker colour of the titanium and the dial accents and hands are really growing on me.


Ultimately you (or I at least) can never tell for sure exactly how a watch looks, how it reflects the light, until it is actually in your hands. Hope you're pleased with yours.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> The watch looks big on his wrist, could be the pic.
> Also side by side the design differences make the 500 look significantly bigger/more substantial than his ocean 1 green.
> The length is my only concern. But so much watch for the $!!


I read through the thread a bit and the OP mentioned he only has 6" wrists. I agree it does look big on his wrist but good to know that it should be perfectly fine on a wrist 6.5" and up!

Funnily after seeing real world pictures I kind of lost the buzz I had going with the watch originally. But the more I look at it, the more of the original buzz comes back. I love that it's a titanium diver and very tool-ish with a touch of dressy with the shiny ceramic bezel. Would have been awesome to have applied hour markers but for ~$600, you can't have everything. Very much looking forward to this one. I really like the side profile and it seems like the lugs aren't as bad as what they have been made out to be on the forums.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The good news is that as long as you don't size the watch, Steinhart gives you a very fair 14 day right of refusal to return the watch for a refund. If you wear it, then you are out of luck.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I am actually wondering if it's too dark for my own taste now. There is no doubt that while pretty, Steinhart's stock photos are not always representative. Their dial photos on the new Vintage models is another case in point. My frame of reference is also the treated Seiko Ti, and that much more closely resembles SS in colouration than the Steinhart. My assumption is that is a function of the Diashield/Comfotex finishes.


My understanding is that the diashield/comfortex is what gives the shogun a SS appearance.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

XxMACCAxX said:


> It's funny how things can change, i've actually done the opposite. The stock photos had me on the fence but I pulled the trigger and ordered based on the features and how much you got for the price. Now seeing real world photos i'm actually glad I did and and liking it more. I'm actually preferring the slightly darker colour of the titanium and the dial accents and hands are really growing on me.


Opposite for me  real world pics have lower my interest and I almost wish I had waited or passed. It looks long and bulky vs the usual SS ocean divers even if it is not by specs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

XxMACCAxX said:


> Having looked at other pics I don't think it's any bigger lengthwise to the Ocean 1 but it is a little thicker with the display back and dome sapphire front and indeed Steinhart stated it was 50mm lug to lug
> 
> If anything in the pic below it looks like it might even be slightly shorter


I didn't say it was a bigger watch. It looks bigger on the side by side pics that guy posted. Especially face on. It's not all about specs. Not all 42 at equal, some look/wear larger than others. It just appears larger to me. But could be the pic too. 
Also about the length, I always thought the Ocean series diver were too long and flat. I have had several but giving this Ti a shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Opposite for me  real world pics have lower my interest and I almost wish I had waited or passed. It looks long and bulky vs the usual SS ocean divers even if it is not by specs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Funny last night I thought similar. The urge has passed for me. Think it will be a great watch for many though.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Like several of you, I've cooled on this one. It is a good looking watch and I'm sure it will be good quality, but I think I will pass.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish I had taken my own advice and waited for the flips to start instead of ordering one myself. I haven't gotten the shipping notice yet, maybe not too late to cancel. Who's selling theirs? Lol


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I suspect it will wear well for the size - fine looking watch for the $..... be interested to hear how you guys like it.


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

It's great and refreshing to see that they're using thicker hands like what Breitling uses on their Superocean series. Also, the date window has been shifted from the traditional 3 to 6. Overall, I am in awe of this new look and digging it.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## otterhut (Nov 3, 2012)

I put in an order last week for the Titanium 500 - mostly based on the Soprod A-10 movement. Had a Helson Shark Diver 40mm with a Miyota 9105 that simply died after 2 years. Don't believe it's Helson's work at fault, just a movement that sometimes fails unexpectedly. Since it costs upwards of $275 to fix a Miyota, I don't think I'd ever spend more than $300 on anything with a 9105 again. We'll see how well the new Soprod holds up.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

otterhut said:


> I put in an order last week for the Titanium 500 - mostly based on the Soprod A-10 movement. Had a Helson Shark Diver 40mm with a Miyota 9105 that simply died after 2 years. Don't believe it's Helson's work at fault, just a movement that sometimes fails unexpectedly. Since it costs upwards of $275 to fix a Miyota, I don't think I'd ever spend more than $300 on anything with a 9105 again. We'll see how well the new Soprod holds up.


I have the Soprod A10 in my Ocean Two White and I love it. It's a big reason I ordered the OT500.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Did Helson quote $275+ to fix it? 

That seems a lot when you can pick up the whole 9015 movement for like $85 online


----------



## otterhut (Nov 3, 2012)

No, an honest watch repair guy in Seattle. Not sure if he could've plunked another movement in it; Helson offered to fix, but you gotta ship to Hong Kong. Although maybe it was just a great excuse to try something new...


----------



## otterhut (Nov 3, 2012)

Another Steinhart! How you liking it?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Having seen some real life shots I've now cancelled my order. I'm sure it's a great watch and my initial impressions were very good. But during the wait for mine to be dispatched and seeing some real life shots I could tell I was getting more lukewarm to it. I already have an Ocean One Green so maybe it's too similar to that. Also, the titanium was never a selling point for me as I prefer the weight and appearance of stainless steel. I still really like the face, hands and decorated Soprod movement but overall I came to feel it just wasn't quite enough to merit the purchase for me.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Also liked the stock photos more than the real life ones.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

otterhut said:


> No, an honest watch repair guy in Seattle. Not sure if he could've plunked another movement in it; Helson offered to fix, but you gotta ship to Hong Kong. Although maybe it was just a great excuse to try something new...


I am able to do this on a Seiko SKX007 with a 7s26 in about 30 minutes with no formal training, I'm sure your watch guy can do this quite easily.

S.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Update

I've received my shipping notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Update: 

Order Placed: 9/12/15
Order Confirmed: 9/14/15
Order Shipped: 9/22/15


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got mine yesterday and love it... More than expected after initial real life pics and comments. Glad I didn't cancel. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

damm that looks good
Is it dark Brice or was it a grey/ overcast day?
Love to see it next to a SS bracelet watch.
Hows it wear, certainly looks comfortable and well sized for a 7 inch wrist?
cheers


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

matthew P said:


> looks dark Brice or was it a grey/ overcast day?
> Love to see it next to a SS bracelet watch.
> Hows it wear, certainly looks comfortable and well sized for a 7 inch wrist?
> cheers


This is an awesome picture another owner posted. The contrast of the Titanium is apparent here. For me the point of having this is to diversify my collection. I want it BECAUSE it doesn't look like every other stainless piece I have.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got mine yesterday and love it... More than expected after initial real life pics and comments. Glad I didn't cancel.


These are some of the better pictures I've seen yet. Nice work.

Are there two different colors of lume? I know my Planet Ocean has two and I love it. Your lume pic looks like two different shades.

I'm so excited to get mine.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Perfect..... thx.
Agree it looks like Dark Ti, ant thats a good thing.
Good pic to see the difference.


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got mine yesterday and love it... More than expected after initial real life pics and comments. Glad I didn't cancel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Mate that looks fantastic. Thanks for the pics. Makes me more excited to receive mine. I too like the darker Ti look.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats Brice! Looks good & glad it exceeded expectations. How's the L to L? The case does look flat & the lugs long compared to 1st Ocean series. (I have seen comparo pics) Does everything seem to be in order regarding QC? Bezel lines up , good crown action etc etc.

Looks like we will get a lot of folks with "incomings" this week. Really looking forward to real life experiences from the real life WIS here on the DWF ;-) Thanks for getting the pics up Brice!

RD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matthew P said:


> damm that looks good
> Is it dark Brice or was it a grey/ overcast day?
> Love to see it next to a SS bracelet watch.
> Hows it wear, certainly looks comfortable and well sized for a 7 inch wrist?
> cheers


Yes it's been grey and rainy here. Yucky weather :-( It's darker than SS, which is to be expected for Ti
It wears just fine on a 7" wrist. Not overwhelming. It's a little long for this style watch but not crazy where it sticks out the edge of the wrist. It's a nice watch and crazy value IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vindic8 said:


> These are some of the better pictures I've seen yet. Nice work.
> 
> Are there two different colors of lume? I know my Planet Ocean has two and I love it. Your lume pic looks like two different shades.
> 
> I'm so excited to get mine.


Thank u so much. 
I will take more but with that weather they were all sort of dark and grainy. 
Two lume colors but it doesn't stand out out that much to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

XxMACCAxX said:


> Mate that looks fantastic. Thanks for the pics. Makes me more excited to receive mine. I too like the darker Ti look.


No pb. It's is a very nice watch. I was worried because the pics folks had posted and some feedback on them was not on part with the glamour shots Steinhart posted (they are always misleading) I almost canceled my order while I was waiting for the shipping notice. Glad I didn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Congrats Brice! Looks good & glad it exceeded expectations. How's the L to L? The case does look flat & the lugs long compared to 1st Ocean series. (I have seen comparo pics) Does everything seem to be in order regarding QC? Bezel lines up , good crown action etc etc.
> 
> Looks like we will get a lot of folks with "incomings" this week. Really looking forward to real life experiences from the real life WIS here on the DWF ;-) Thanks for getting the pics up Brice!
> 
> RD


The L2L is manageable at 50. Certainly a sub styled watch shouldn't be this flat as long but that's how they do their ocean watches. It's why I've not bought any in years after owning several. Also their QC issues had stopped me. This one was different enough and feature-packed for the $. I was glad they did away with the Mercedes typically Rolex hands.

Here are some other pics for you but these are low quality. 
A little more light on this one but still that crappy weather. Also another angle to see how it fits on my wrist, which is under 7" now. My wrist was a solid 7" but I was 245 lbs and now weigh 215 so my wrist size has decreased. 









Indoor bad pic to assess wrist size









Daddy-daughter wrist shot with my 10-yr old Zoé, wearing a SS recraft. You can see the Ti is darker than SS (obviously  )









Lume in ambient light 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll take a pic outside with the Ti500 and my Rolex and Tudor side by side. Even my SS Alpina of it helps. You'll get a good feel for the Ti color. 
It's darker but also more matte if that makes sense and therefore gives a darker feel to the Ti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for the efforts Brice! Very interesting watch. I too had left Steinhart for the exact same reasons you mention. I too have had my share of the Steinhart / Debaufre Ocean series ;-) I know many have had similar experiences and will be curious how many come back into the fold for this one.

Your description and photos, regardless of lighting, are a big help. Natural candid pics can be just as telling. Congrats on the weight control, but now you will have to decline some those bigger watches you got to try :-d

Enjoy your Sunday |>

RD

Oh, and was gonna say, thanks for the SS vs Ti comparo's. I am reading elsewhere, the finish seems to have been enhanced via additional treatments weather it be brushing or blasting. Can't confirm officially.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks a bunch for the efforts Brice! Very interesting watch. I too had left Steinhart for the exact same reasons you mention. I too have had my share of the Steinhart / Debaufre Ocean series ;-) I know many have had similar experiences and will be curious how many come back into the fold for this one.
> 
> Your description and photos, regardless of lighting, are a big help. Natural candid pics can be just as telling. Congrats on the weight control, but now you will have to decline some those bigger watches you got to try :-d
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy. Losing weight has been hard for me being a food lover, always hungry and having a crazy schedule. 
I usually wear my larger watches on the right wrist as it's a good 1/4" thicker and they look better. But I also prefer my watch on the right for the most part. 
Steinhart and Ocean One divers certainly are a great alternative for those who want the Rolex sub look and can't afford or won't spend the $ on one. It's Swiss made and has solid specs for a very affordable price. I've owned several and other sub look-alike (I.e. Squale). However their cases just differ from a sub case in a bad way for me even though I appreciate the attempt at being different from the ubiquitous sub. It has just been too long a case and lugs are not curbed down enough and on bracelet especially it doesn't look right on most wrists. IMHO of course. I had several even the PVD one and GMT. The quality issues were just too much to ignore as well as the poor CS post sale with lack of or delayed responses. 
I'd given up on them and wrote them off my list years ago. This year I gave them another shot with the bronze 44 pilot and wow, what a watch. The case finish and awesome perfect sunburst grey dial were just fantastic. Made you rethink 1000's watch purchases.  but I was still not even looking at their other offerings. The classic Ocean diver was just the same as ever, and the new version looks ugly to me. 
This one caught my eye because I am a big fan of Titanium and the dial with a bit of blue, but they were smart to give up those dang Mercedes hands everyone associates with Rolex and I am tired of seeing all the Rolex homage or copies, etc... This watch has its own personality now and it's huge to me. The slightly dome crystal following the bezel angle and with a beveled edge is really a nice touch as well. The Soprod Mvt was the cherry on top of the gateau 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

The weight difference compared to the steel O1VM is huge. This is a great choice. I love my Pelagos an the matte finish looks great. Less bling, more tool.

I always wear my O1VM2 on a G10 as the watch on the bracelet with 4 links out is still 190g! Heavy. 

Dream watch? This Ti case in PVD, O1VM2 grey dial, insert and hands but with white/grey lume versus aged yellow. On a black, G10 with black hardware...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Thx Brice.
Like you the initial product shots from S left me thinking the Ti was lighter so I think they have created some confusion there.
Im not against the darker Ti finish so happy to see your shots and knowing it was over cast I feel I have a good idea of what to expect.

Id be curious to hear your thoughts when compared to your old Tudor Pele.
Im keen on the idea of a daily wearing bracelet watch under 150 and the Pele has always been a front runner but in person its always felt taller and wider than I was expecting at 44mm.
The sub style bezel/ case looks like it will wear significantly smaller and lower at 42mm/13 high?

The quality and finish of the Pele has been outstanding in every model ive handled and I wouldnt expect the same from a watch costing a significant amount less but your pictures make it look good and the value for the $ does seem high.


One last question - how does it wear compared to the lovely B&R Gmt that I also covet?

Enjoy your Weekend and fine new pieces.
cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Thx Brice.
> Like you the initial product shots from S left me thinking the Ti was lighter so I think they have created some confusion there.
> Im not against the darker Ti finish so happy to see your shots and knowing it was over cast I feel I have a good idea of what to expect.
> 
> ...


The Pelagos is one of the best divers out there and their Ti is just super well finished. It is top notch all around though it is very monochromatic and after a while it may lack a little color, a little something. It can become plain and so folks sell it. It is also very thick, but its design make it wear/seem even thicker than its actual # because on the non crown side it is fairly straight and kinda like a slab. So that may bother some. I have a weird relationship with it having owned 8 or 9 and still considering another ;-)
The Ti of the Pelagos is more pleasing to the eye than that of the Steinhart ti 500, it is more finely finished and brushed and a tad lighter too. The 3 D dial of the pelagos with its awesome thick markers are just superior also. The Steinhart appears longer yet I think the Pelagos wears larger and more substantial mostly. The thinner Mid case of the Steinhart is just more pleasing and make it look leaner (vs slab on the wrist) than the Pelagos.
I just took pics for you of the Steinhart with the Rolex SD, TUdor sub, Alpina SS panda and B&R... Oncee my phone stops updating I'll post them up. I took them with my iPhone 5 on my front porch in natural lighting/without added lighting, they are untouched so they are realistic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Thx Brice.
> Like you the initial product shots from S left me thinking the Ti was lighter so I think they have created some confusion there.
> Im not against the darker Ti finish so happy to see your shots and knowing it was over cast I feel I have a good idea of what to expect.
> 
> ...


The Pelagos is one of the best divers out there and their Ti is just super well finished. It is top notch all around though it is very monochromatic and after a while it may lack a little color, a little something. It can become plain and so folks sell it. It is also very thick, but its design make it wear/seem even thicker than its actual # because on the non crown side it is fairly straight and kinda like a slab. So that may bother some. I have a weird relationship with it having owned 8 or 9 and still considering another ;-)
The Ti of the Pelagos is more pleasing to the eye than that of the Steinhart ti 500, it is more finely finished and brushed and a tad lighter too. The 3 D dial of the pelagos with its awesome thick markers are just superior also. The Steinhart appears longer yet I think the Pelagos wears larger and more substantial mostly. The thinner Mid case of the Steinhart is just more pleasing and make it look leaner (vs slab on the wrist) than the Pelagos.
I just took pics for you of the Steinhart with the Rolex SD, TUdor sub, Alpina SS panda and B&R... Oncee my phone stops updating I'll post them up. I took them with my iPhone 5 on my front porch in natural lighting/without added lighting, they are untouched so they are realistic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So here you go for size comparison and also different SS watch vs. Ti500































































Absolutely no filtering or modification to the pics. Taken with iPhone 5 in natural light under my front porch. Hope it helps you guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

see pics above, hope it helps one way or the other ;-)



Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks a bunch for the efforts Brice! Very interesting watch. I too had left Steinhart for the exact same reasons you mention. I too have had my share of the Steinhart / Debaufre Ocean series ;-) I know many have had similar experiences and will be curious how many come back into the fold for this one.
> 
> Your description and photos, regardless of lighting, are a big help. Natural candid pics can be just as telling. Congrats on the weight control, but now you will have to decline some those bigger watches you got to try :-d
> 
> ...





matthew P said:


> Thx Brice.
> Like you the initial product shots from S left me thinking the Ti was lighter so I think they have created some confusion there.
> Im not against the darker Ti finish so happy to see your shots and knowing it was over cast I feel I have a good idea of what to expect.
> 
> ...





XxMACCAxX said:


> Mate that looks fantastic. Thanks for the pics. Makes me more excited to receive mine. I too like the darker Ti look.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> see pics above, hope it helps one way or the other ;-)


Where did you get the orange strap on the B&R?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> Where did you get the orange strap on the B&R?


My buddy and strapmaker Art made it for my B&R and PVD Alpina. It'll rock Halloween  He is DrunkArtStraps on Instagram.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> see pics above, hope it helps one way or the other ;-)


Size comparison - check
case shape comparison - check
color comparison - check

Helping others spend money they could otherwise talk them selves out of - Priceless :^)

extremely helpful - thank you.

Now, about this Pelagos problem that you seem to have - how can we help you with that?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Size comparison - check
> case shape comparison - check
> color comparison - check
> 
> ...


Ah ah!  you made me laugh

Happy shopping then ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Brice, thanks for the hard WIS work on our behalf!!! :-! Good comparison shots, and liked the "shell game" effect to really trick the eye. Benarus dials always look huge too IMHO b-) The T500 does seem to appear / wear, every bit of it's measurements. :think:

Good one Brice!
RD

Beautiful pic : The Steinhart is still looks a big sub


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Awesome, thanks Brice. Is the SeaDweller thicker than the Steinhart, or vice versa?


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> My buddy and strapmaker Art made it for my B&R and PVD Alpina. It'll rock Halloween  He is DrunkArtStraps on Instagram.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Nice, I'll check him out. Great name too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> Nice, I'll check him out. Great name too.


Ah ah. There is story behind it 
He is Panerai7 here. Tell him Brice sent u

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

|>|>|>



Jeep99dad said:


>


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

TradeKraft said:


> Nice, I'll check him out. Great name too.





Jeep99dad said:


> Ah ah. There is story behind it
> He is Panerai7 here. Tell him Brice sent u
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Art is in high demand! He must be a very busy guy! Even name dropping the illustrious "jeepdad", I still never came up in the queue. Contacted Art back in June when Brice showed us all the canvas combos on the F74 - Got in the queue, for 6-7 weeks out. Checked in August, and was told I was close, but never heard back. Art's super nice & responsive. Emailed me some great sample pics. Still hoping to get a couple canvas from him one day. 

Now if Danny T & Brice will quit monopolizing his time, maybe some of us common folk may get a go ;-)

Put a good word in for me Brice please |>

RD


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah I've been waiting for a while for 2 straps on order. It'll be worth it in the end.

According to his Instagram account, he's stopped taking new orders until he catches up


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Art is in high demand! He must be a very busy guy! Even name dropping the illustrious "jeepdad", I still never came up in the queue. Contacted Art back in June when Brice showed us all the canvas combos on the F74 - Got in the queue, for 6-7 weeks out. Checked in August, and was told I was close, but never heard back. Art's super nice & responsive. Emailed me some great sample pics. Still hoping to get a couple canvas from him one day.
> 
> Now if Danny T & Brice will quit monopolizing his time, maybe some of us common folk may get a go ;-)
> 
> ...


+1 lol


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got mine yesterday and love it... More than expected after initial real life pics and comments. Glad I didn't cancel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice... The watch snob that I am would wear that......  on an Iso.......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks a bunch for the efforts Brice! Very interesting watch. I too had left Steinhart for the exact same reasons you mention. I too have had my share of the Steinhart / Debaufre Ocean series ;-) I know many have had similar experiences and will be curious how many come back into the fold for this one.
> 
> Your description and photos, regardless of lighting, are a big help. Natural candid pics can be just as telling. Congrats on the weight control, but now you will have to decline some those bigger watches you got to try :-d
> 
> ...





matthew P said:


> Thx Brice.
> Like you the initial product shots from S left me thinking the Ti was lighter so I think they have created some confusion there.
> Im not against the darker Ti finish so happy to see your shots and knowing it was over cast I feel I have a good idea of what to expect.
> 
> ...





XxMACCAxX said:


> Mate that looks fantastic. Thanks for the pics. Makes me more excited to receive mine. I too like the darker Ti look.





powboyz said:


> That looks nice... The watch snob that I am would wear that......  on an Iso.......


it'll see an Iso and Hirsch Pure as well as several canvas for sure


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

That's some really dark titanium...and I don't mean compared to SS, I mean compared to other titanium. Wonder what makes it so.

The only thing I've experienced that was even close was my second Ti Ecozilla below, which I didn't care for look-wise (the first Ti zilla I had was much "brighter").


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


> That's some really dark titanium...and I don't mean compared to SS, I mean compared to other titanium. Wonder what makes it so.
> 
> The only thing I've experienced that was even close was my second Ti Ecozilla below, which I didn't care for look-wise (the first Ti zilla I had was much "brighter").


It is Grade 5 titanium, others are Grade 2 I guess.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hidden by leaves said:


> That's some really dark titanium...and I don't mean compared to SS, I mean compared to other titanium. Wonder what makes it so.
> 
> The only thing I've experienced that was even close was my second Ti Ecozilla below, which I didn't care for look-wise (the first Ti zilla I had was much "brighter").





blowfish89 said:


> It is Grade 5 titanium, others are Grade 2 I guess.


Somewhere about page 40 (maybe) on the Steinhart Forum https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/new-steinhart-ocean-titanium-engraved-ceramic-2346786-40.html
the finish is discussed / speculated on. It seems the Titanium was "blasted" and some portions brushed. Thread spokesperson "jsal" seems to have all the answers :roll: (no offense "jsal") Appreciate your thoughts, until Gunter tells us for sure. :-d

per "jsal": _OK guys... I received mine tonight.

Here is my evaluation of exactly how the watch is finished and why there is a color difference between the case and bracelet.

The case and bezel are a true brushed titanium finish...

The bracelet has been media blasted which will give it a darker color, but here is the kicker.... I don't know why this was done but it appears after the media blasting they did a light brush finish on top of the media blasted finish. 
Here is how you can tell...
Open the safety clasp on the bracelet and look at the recessed area that the safety clasp sits in... you will see the original matte media blasted finish.

I have a theory as to why they used this process. Remember, this is just speculation and theory on my part and I may be wrong.

I believe they ordered X amount of titanium bracelets from the manufacturer that makes the bracelets for them and there was a miscommunication. The bracelet manufacturer thought they were supposed to be made with a media blasted finish. 
When the mistake was discovered they decided that instead of losing X amount of bracelets and having to find a use for them, they deecided to do a brushed finish on top of the media blasted finish. 
Again.. this is just a theory and speculation on my part as to why they finished the bracelet as they did.

I tried to capture it on camera. I think you can see the difference in the picture but in person it is quite obvious.

_Anyway - Something to ponder, with salt

RD


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I just got mine and here is a quick shot in office lighting next to my OVM. Iver the past few tears, I've skipped the rest of the ocean series but I'm glad i pulled the trigger on this one. I'm headed to meetings so i can't say much else about it. Will do a more detailed review at some point.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> Iver the past few tears, I've skipped the rest of the ocean series
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Congratulations! What a nice duo! Looking forward to your skillful unbiased report. Oh, and the above comment? A Freudian slip if ever there was one :-d Been there myself ;-) I have been following your past few tears on the sales forum :-!

Cheers & Congrats again! Hurry up with that meeting & tell you secretary no calls please.... I gotta post a watch review!

RD


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> A Freudian slip if ever there was one :-d Been there myself ;-) I have been following your past few tears on the sales forum :-!
> 
> RD


HAH! How true!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I just got mine and here is a quick shot in office lighting next to my OVM. Iver the past few tears, I've skipped the rest of the ocean series but I'm glad i pulled the trigger on this one. I'm headed to meetings so i can't say much else about it. Will do a more detailed review at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Can you confirm that those dark streak on bracelet above 12:00 marker are in the plastic, and not the Ti? Thx.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes the watch is still in plastic. I'll do some closeup shots on the bracelet next to my OVM bracelet soon. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes the watch is still in plastic. I'll do some closeup shots on the bracelet next to my OVM bracelet soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That would be great. Thanks, and congrats.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Just got mine this morning



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok people you complained about Steinhart's glamour shots of the OT500....I present to you some VERY UN-Glamorous shots by one your very own WIS:















































































The OVM is almost 3 years old and was worn exclusively on the bracelet until about 2 weeks ago. It has been washed off of dirt and grime but no type of jewelers cleaning has ever been done.

Better pictures coming in the future. I just wanted to get these out there because there was so much talk about the actual finish of the Ti compared to SS. The OT500 Ti bracelet is MUCH darker than the Ti i had on my Shogun. It is similar to the Ti used on my Orient MForce but that wasn't grade 5 Ti though.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Has anyone scratched theirs yet, how have they been holding up to daily use?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are a few more shots with some random straps I had sitting around


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Finally here is 15 sec video comparing the ETA vs Soprod. The Soprod looks a little smoother to me.

https://www.dropbox.com/photos/shared_space/eiTVrnRmA7tIJD4


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Really fantastic "valuewatchguy" :-! All the photos are great and helpful! Nicely natural. The video is way cool. You've been so busy! It's obvious you know how to set your priorities ;-) True WIS business! :-d

You know, I think I really like the OVM 1st edition best, but I'm still not drawn by anything of late, enough to purchase from Steinhart again at the moment. I think this new offering is just still so Steinhart. Almost like I've had it before. Hard to explain. 

Not to say I couldn't change my mind as I read all the live feedback, and see everybody's beautiful photos b-)

RD


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Last one is a wrist shot. 7.25" wrist. First impression is that it wears smaller than my OVM. I'm sure that is just the weight difference that is giving off that impression, since it is basically the same exact case design. I sure did miss having a Ti watch!


----------



## Trucido (Jul 29, 2013)

Great watch - the blue accents really keep the dial interesting. Not sure about the hands though - the swords on the OVM would look good here with white lume..


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Someone has probably already mentioned this but the dial and hands reminds me of the Resco Patriot










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Trucido said:


> Great watch - the blue accents really keep the dial interesting. Not sure about the hands though - the swords on the OVM would look good here with white lume..


I wish the Titanium 500 was just in blue letters!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dpage said:


> I wish the Titanium 500 was just in blue letters!


Me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> Someone has probably already mentioned this but the dial and hands reminds me of the Resco Patriot
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


If I could justify the price of the Resco, I would have bought one a long time ago. Really like these watches, and it's not a Steinhart

RD


----------



## Neuron1965 (Sep 29, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ok people you complained about Steinhart's glamour shots of the OT500....I present to you some VERY UN-Glamorous shots by one your very own WIS:
> 
> The OVM is almost 3 years old and was worn exclusively on the bracelet until about 2 weeks ago. It has been washed off of dirt and grime but no type of jewelers cleaning has ever been done.
> 
> Better pictures coming in the future. I just wanted to get these out there because there was so much talk about the actual finish of the Ti compared to SS. The OT500 Ti bracelet is MUCH darker than the Ti i had on my Shogun. It is similar to the Ti used on my Orient MForce but that wasn't grade 5 Ti though.


Hi valuewatchguy,
I'm from TX too. May I ask you a big favor? Could you please post a picture of th OT500 with the stainless steel bracelet?
Got my OT500 and I hate the bracelet, it pulls my hair and the coating comes off so easy (got marks on it) even if I'm very careful. I'll post pics.
I've e-mailed Steinhart to ask for a trade of the bracelet with the black one DLC - I believe will match fine the bezel & dial. I'm also considering the regular SS from ocean1 but a picture will say 1000 words


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

I think the wear you show on the TI bracelet is pretty typical of TI from what I have heard. TI is lighter but this may be one downside of TI over SS.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vette Enthusiast said:


> I think the wear you show on the TI bracelet is pretty typical of TI from what I have heard. TI is lighter but this may be one downside of TI over SS.


Agreed.

Pretty normal and to be expected I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

After buying a Pelagos, I am sold on Ti! 

Imagine the O1VM2 in Ti with a matte ceramic insert. Awesome. 

It would be cool to mix/match parts between the different 42mm watches with the same case (different metals). 

Looks great and enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuron1965 (Sep 29, 2015)

The watch is great, the Ti is high quality on the case only, it feels top heavy though with the light weight bracelet and accuracy is amazing +2sec/day


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Neuron1965 said:


> Hi valuewatchguy,
> I'm from TX too. May I ask you a big favor? Could you please post a picture of th OT500 with the stainless steel bracelet?
> Got my OT500 and I hate the bracelet, it pulls my hair and the coating comes off so easy (got marks on it) even if I'm very careful. I'll post pics.
> I've e-mailed Steinhart to ask for a trade of the bracelet with the black one DLC - I believe will match fine the bezel & dial. I'm also considering the regular SS from ocean1 but a picture will say 1000 words


I can do a shot tomorrow, but i will say that the marks you showed in your pictures are consistent with the patina that Ti gets on it. This unfortunately is a typical complaint on Ti watches. The only exception is diashield titanium that seiko uses which resists scratching similar to Stainless.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuron1965 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Neuron1965 said:


> The watch is great, the Ti is high quality on the case only, it feels top heavy though with the light weight bracelet and accuracy is amazing +2sec/day


I'm not sure if you are a newcomer to the wacky world of watchery based on your join date / post count here. Though what you are experiencing is I do believe is very in keeping with the make up of the product you acquired. Ti bracelets can almost feel toy-like. It is interesting to me to hear the watch head feels top heavy. This aspect was a curiosity to me, being that the case is also titanium.

The timekeeping sounds excellent. I do think you have a fantastic watch on your wrist, and should give it some time, understand the components, experiment with straps etc if you don't like the stock bracelet, but I wouldn't get to over the top this early on in the game. I certainly wouldn't waste any time or resources chasing a stainless or DLC bracelet in expectations of fulfilling an alloy you are familiar with. You will truly be in a mess if you go down this path :-!

Love the one you're with, or flip it & move on!

RD


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Has probably been asked, but I'm on my phone and it's hard to search...
If I'm buying from Australia, is VAT removed from the cost?
I'm having a tough time deciding between the steinhart or grab an obris morgan; it will be my one big watch purchase for this year, so it's hard to decide. I realise they have little in common, so it's an odd problem to have, but it's essentially about the budget. I want both but can't afford both.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Re top heavy: the front and back crystal should add relatively more weight compared to a stainless steel watch. I love ti: less weight and more comfy due to being nickel free.



Riddim Driven said:


> I'm not sure if you are a newcomer to the wacky world of watchery based on your join date / post count here. Though what you are experiencing is I do believe is very in keeping with the make up of the product you acquired. Ti bracelets can almost feel toy-like. It is interesting to me to hear the watch head feels top heavy. This aspect was a curiosity to me, being that the case is also titanium.
> 
> The timekeeping sounds excellent. I do think you have a fantastic watch on your wrist, and should give it some time, understand the components, experiment with straps etc if you don't like the stock bracelet, but I wouldn't get to over the top this early on in the game. I certainly wouldn't waste any time or resources chasing a stainless or DLC bracelet in expectations of fulfilling an alloy you are familiar with. You will truly be in a mess if you go down this path :-!
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

sledgod said:


> Has probably been asked, but I'm on my phone and it's hard to search...
> If I'm buying from Australia, is VAT removed from the cost?
> I'm having a tough time deciding between the steinhart or grab an obris morgan; it will be my one big watch purchase for this year, so it's hard to decide. I realise they have little in common, so it's an odd problem to have, but it's essentially about the budget. I want both but can't afford both.


VAT should be removed outside of the EU (though, if like Canada, you will likely pay significant import fees/taxes). Both watches have their own merits - the Steinhart obviously in a different league.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

pinkybrain said:


> Re top heavy: the front and back crystal should add relatively more weight compared to a stainless steel watch. I love ti: less weight and more comfy due to being nickel free.


Thank you - I never would have thought crystals accounted for weight in any watch, surely not more than the titanium case, and internal components that truly make the weight. To me the Titanium case should, in theory, be of less weight than stainless steel, though I haven't had any recent titanium dive watch experience. I had a Ti Samurai, and I later remembered I had a blue Ti SMP. Of course the SMP was very well balanced and the Samurai may have been ever so slightly case noticeable (not top heavy)

But pardon me. Am I mis reading your comment?

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thank you - I never would have thought crystals accounted for weight in any watch, surely not more than the titanium case, and internal components that truly make the weight. To me the Titanium case should, in theory, be of less weight than stainless steel, though I haven't had any recent titanium dive watch experience. I had a Ti Samurai, and I later remembered I had a blue Ti SMP. Of course the SMP was very well balanced and the Samurai may have been ever so slightly case noticeable (not top heavy)
> 
> But pardon me. Am I mis reading your comment?
> 
> RD


I believe the "juxtaposition" of the weight of the auto movement against the relative light weight of the surrounding Ti components may lend a top-heavy feel. As incredibly comfortable as my Shogun was (and well balanced), it had a slightly top heavy vibe as well.


----------



## Neuron1965 (Sep 29, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> I'm not sure if you are a newcomer to the wacky world of watchery based on your join date / post count here. Though what you are experiencing is I do believe is very in keeping with the make up of the product you acquired. Ti bracelets can almost feel toy-like. It is interesting to me to hear the watch head feels top heavy. This aspect was a curiosity to me, being that the case is also titanium.
> 
> The timekeeping sounds excellent. I do think you have a fantastic watch on your wrist, and should give it some time, understand the components, experiment with straps etc if you don't like the stock bracelet, but I wouldn't get to over the top this early on in the game. I certainly wouldn't waste any time or resources chasing a stainless or DLC bracelet in expectations of fulfilling an alloy you are familiar with. You will truly be in a mess if you go down this path :-!
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

That's what happens when you post on a train with a head cold using your smart phone. But I think my point had some merit?



Riddim Driven said:


> Thank you - I never would have thought crystals accounted for weight in any watch, surely not more than the titanium case, and internal components that truly make the weight. To me the Titanium case should, in theory, be of less weight than stainless steel, though I haven't had any recent titanium dive watch experience. I had a Ti Samurai, and I later remembered I had a blue Ti SMP. Of course the SMP was very well balanced and the Samurai may have been ever so slightly case noticeable (not top heavy)
> 
> But pardon me. Am I mis reading your comment?
> 
> RD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not a big fan of bracelet. Pulls my hair  and seems to dark. 
Watch is keeping cosc time though. 
I am going to try canvas on it. I think it'll wear better.


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

sledgod said:


> Has probably been asked, but I'm on my phone and it's hard to search...
> If I'm buying from Australia, is VAT removed from the cost?
> I'm having a tough time deciding between the steinhart or grab an obris morgan; it will be my one big watch purchase for this year, so it's hard to decide. I realise they have little in common, so it's an odd problem to have, but it's essentially about the budget. I want both but can't afford both.


hey mate I'm in Aus too and have ordered one of the OT 500's that vat is removed for us and there are no import duties of taxes as the total cost including shipping is less than $1000 AUD. Hope this helps.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

This is the first watch I've worn on a titanium bracelet, and I love the lightness of of it. I can feel a slight top heaviness, but it's not as noticeable as on something like a Helson Shark Diver, with a heavy bracelet, but even heavier case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not a big fan of bracelet. Pulls my hair  and seems to dark.
> Watch is keeping cosc time though.
> I am going to try canvas on it. I think it'll wear better.


I agree with your sentiments. No arm hair pulling for me but, not very impressed with the bracelet.  But i think the Steinhart rubber strap is the answer for this watch. Post pics of the canvas please.

Gaining less than 1 sec per day for me right now.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Are the cases of OVM and OT500 the same size?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RE: Neuron1965

here are a couple of pics that you wanted. I didn't actually install the SS on the watch head, but you should get an idea of how it matches up. I think because the bezel on the OT500 is brighter than the case, that a SS bracelet should look ok on this watch. But as I mentioned in another post, the endlinks are slightly thicker on the OT500 than the OVM.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Very very close. The end links on the OT500 are slightly thicker than the ones on the OVM. My guess is that the adjustment was doe to the differences in the case back styles.



Skv said:


> Are the cases of OVM and OT500 the same size?


----------



## Neuron1965 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the pictures, I just got response from Steinhart that will send me a replacement black DLC as I requested initially but as per your picture I just updated my request with regular SS from Ocean 1. I also asked them to make sure the end-links match the OT500 case. Waiting for their response. Again, thanks!!!


----------



## Aust117 (Sep 30, 2015)

Newbie here. I have had the Ti 500 for a couple weeks now. Is it acceptable for a domed saphire with a supposed double anti-reflective coating to be so reflective? I have to look past my reflection to see what time it is. It's like looking into a little mirror. The original ocean 1 that I sold to buy the Ti 500 seemed to have a much clearer crystal. This is my only gripe about the watch. I love everything else about it. Is this normal with domed crystals? or is this due to a poor application of coating?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Aust117 said:


> Newbie here. I have had the Ti 500 for a couple weeks now. Is it acceptable for a domed saphire with a supposed double anti-reflective coating to be so reflective? I have to look past my reflection to see what time it is. It's like looking into a little mirror. The original ocean 1 that I sold to buy the Ti 500 seemed to have a much clearer crystal. This is my only gripe about the watch. I love everything else about it. Is this normal with domed crystals? or is this due to a poor application of coating?


Don't buy a Rolex then - they have no AR.


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> So here you go for size comparison and also different SS watch vs. Ti500


Man, that Sea Dweller is a grail of mine. Love that they're different enough to be in the same collection.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Aust117 said:


> Newbie here. I have had the Ti 500 for a couple weeks now. Is it acceptable for a domed saphire with a supposed double anti-reflective coating to be so reflective? I have to look past my reflection to see what time it is. It's like looking into a little mirror. The original ocean 1 that I sold to buy the Ti 500 seemed to have a much clearer crystal. This is my only gripe about the watch. I love everything else about it. Is this normal with domed crystals? or is this due to a poor application of coating?


I haven't noticed anything unusual. The dial comes out very clearly in pictures, so I'd say the AR is top notch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

If only those lugs had a little curve....sigh

Love everything else


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Can't recommend the rubber strap highly enough


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Craustin1, I really like the way the rubber strap attaches to the end link to give a nice finished look. Thanks for sharing those shots. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes. And getting a little constant reflection from a domed crystal is better than the occasional blinding reflection from a flat crystal. To follow up on another comment, since the 14060 the Rolex Sub has had a flat crystal + no AR + gloss dial = a signaling mirror that will burn your eyes out. Even my Pelagos, which combines a flat crystal with AR and a matte dial can be blinding in sunlight at the wrong angle. Domed crystals also add some depth and dimension and are stronger at the same thickness. It's a win win win.



Aust117 said:


> Newbie here. I have had the Ti 500 for a couple weeks now. Is it acceptable for a domed saphire with a supposed double anti-reflective coating to be so reflective? I have to look past my reflection to see what time it is. It's like looking into a little mirror. The original ocean 1 that I sold to buy the Ti 500 seemed to have a much clearer crystal. This is my only gripe about the watch. I love everything else about it. Is this normal with domed crystals? or is this due to a poor application of coating?


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

As someone who prefers blue on a divers watch, and would rather stay away from the replica look of Rolex with the Cyclops and Merc hand that is the current OC1 Premium blue, I'm wondering if this model would be perfect if there was a second blue dial/bezel model made available?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

re: Craustin1

That looks great on the Rubber strap! I just sent Steinhart a little feedback where I stated that i thought that the bracelet is an obvious step below the level of quality of the watch head itself. I asked them to consider providing an alternate strap for sale for this watch. Now that I have seen your pics, I think I know how to remedy my problem.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any early observations on the Soprod movement? I needed to adjust my date today to skip 9/31 and I noticed that I set the watch around 10AM Monday morning and at 4pm Thursday it has only gained 2 seconds. This is compared to the time.gov web site. 

That is awesome in my book. I wonder if it changes as it wears in?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting those pics of the rubber strap "Craustin1" -- I did see this strap on the Steinhart web site. Is this strictly by "design" to incorporate the bracelet link with the cut-out rubber?

If Steinhart wanted to they could have created their own custom "fitted" strap right? I mean the end link disengages just like any other watch?

I like the strap well enough, but it looks "make-shift" to me. Granted it is the only OEM alternative to the bracelet unless one buys a Steinhart leather I suppose. Still, it's a tad hokie to me. Guess I haven't gotten used to "the look" yet. I know other makers are going this route, and I'll exclude Oris.... just because. 

RD


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I think mine has been about +4 seconds, but I only have a few days of accurate checks.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks for posting those pics of the rubber strap "Craustin1" -- I did see this strap on the Steinhart web site. Is this strictly by "design" to incorporate the bracelet link with the cut-out rubber?
> 
> If Steinhart wanted to they could have created their own custom "fitted" strap right? I mean the end link disengages just like any other watch?
> 
> ...


Yes, it was done by design. They could have done it like you mentioned, I actually like it this way because it keeps the original end links, and I actually like the way it looks. I think it gives it a more high end look than if it was just rubber.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Craustin1 said:


> Yes, it was done by design. They could have done it like you mentioned, I actually like it this way because it keeps the original end links, and I actually like the way it looks. I think it gives it a more high end look than if it was just rubber.


Funny, and this is when we use a friendly "to each his own". I don't see nor look for high end, whatever that is, so perhaps it represents a direction high end are going in. It looks just the opposite to me. Cheap, and an easy way out. High end for me would be "the other Titanium diver" aka Pelagos. They didn't scab onto their end link? I don't know. Well, glad there's a pleasing altrnative to those that find the bracelet uncomfortable, or not up to par.

Thank you

RD


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

A quick search of the interwebs turned up this. Similar take on what Steinhart did.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> A quick search of the interwebs turned up this. Similar take on what Steinhart did.


Thank you my friend! Shocking that. Absolutely shocking. I'm astounded! :-x

RD :-s

:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have to agree. Doesn't work for me. 


Riddim Driven said:


> Funny, and this is when we use a friendly "to each his own". I don't see nor look for high end, whatever that is, so perhaps it represents a direction high end are going in. It looks just the opposite to me. Cheap, and an easy way out. High end for me would be "the other Titanium diver" aka Pelagos. They didn't scab onto their end link? I don't know. Well, glad there's a pleasing altrnative to those that find the bracelet uncomfortable, or not up to par.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> RD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine is very accurate too. Crown operation is smooth.


----------



## Neuron1965 (Sep 29, 2015)

Just showing off a couple of good shots taken with my Galaxy S5


----------



## JohnLT13 (Mar 1, 2015)

Vette Enthusiast said:


> I think the wear you show on the TI bracelet is pretty typical of TI from what I have heard. TI is lighter but this may be one downside of TI over SS.





Jeep99dad said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Pretty normal and to be expected I guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I don't have any wear on my Pelagos Ti bracelet that looks like that. Steinharts supplier must have used a very cheap Ti for these.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JohnLT13 said:


> I don't have any wear on my Pelagos Ti bracelet that looks like that. Steinharts supplier must have used a very cheap Ti for these.


This is really hard to judge because people use their watches so differently. Look at the sales forums and compare how different "mint" can be described.

And to be fair the Pelagos strap probably costs more than the entire OT500 watch. I hope that it would be able to resist scratches better than a watch 1/6 its price. My experience in other Ti watches around the range of the Steinhart,. ... this looks typical. Even my Shogun had similar marks after some time. I do agree that Steinhart did not give us a bracelet built as well as the rest of the watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Both my Seiko Ti's held up incredibly well. Had to really look hard for marks even after extensive wear over several months.


----------



## dfiled (Oct 2, 2014)

Here's a question if anyone knows: if I wanted to mod this watch with arrow-style hands, would hands made for the 2824 movement fit?


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Would love to see an OT500 on leather strap, anyone?


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

cirdec said:


> Would love to see an OT500 on leather strap, anyone?


Here is one example.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

A shot from wearing it for the first full day.


----------



## moemoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Id get the sumo over this


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Aid1987 said:


> A shot from wearing it for the first full day.


How very odd. It looks much nicer in the UK, than it does in the U.S. ;-) After you've driven about a bit could you share your thoughts on the watch please? I almost have it my rear view, but still finalizing negation. :-d

RD


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

moemoe said:


> Id get the sumo over this


A 44mm watch with a 20mm band just looks disporportionate to me. Like a tuna can and a rubber band.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

I took a couple pictures with different band options.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

At the kid's football scrimmage with the OT500.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I say stick with the bracelet.................


----------



## Boomachucka (Sep 2, 2013)

Great looking pieces. I think they're a little busy with the blue, but that's just my taste- they seem like awesome value.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> > A shot from wearing it for the first full day.
> ...


I think it's our grey skies making everything looking more dramatic!

I'm no expert but I think the watch is great. The bracelet is very comfortable (on me at least). Feels lighter than other SS watches but still has a nice weight on the wrist.

The bezel has solid clicks, the engraving looks great also. Movement feels very smooth. I just general love the design of the watch as it's different to most other things out there.

However, two of my favourite things are the depth created by the bezel/chapter ring, this is more noticeable when the lume is charged. The second thing is the blue hue that you sometimes get when the light hits the beveled edge of the crystal just right. I've tried to get a picture showing it.



Anyway they're just some of my observations from wearing it for a day.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Aid1987 said:


> I think it's our grey skies making everything looking more dramatic!
> 
> I'm no expert but I think the watch is great. The bracelet is very comfortable (on me at least). Feels lighter than other SS watches but still has a nice weight on the wrist.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much indeed! Sounds as though you are very pleased, which is good to hear. I appreciate your feedback.
Hope it brightens up 

Cheers
RD


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

Well mine arrived today. It's a public holiday but FedEx was nice enough to deliver anyway. I'll take some proper pics tomorrow as i'm about to head to work but my initial impressions so far though are good.

For the money it's well finished, my bezel lines up perfectly. I know some have mentioned the bezel being difficult to turn but whilst mine is certainly firm it's not hard to turn. The etched ceramic bezel looks great along with the lume. The movement is butter smooth.

Yes there could be a little bit of curve in the lugs but honestly it fits my wrist quite well and doesn't look out of place and I can tell it isn't going to bother me. The clasp could certainly be improved upon but again for the price it is more of a knit picking thing.

All in all i'm very happy that I went ahead with the order at this point there's a hell of a lot packed into this watch for the $

This is my first Steinhart and i'm quite impressed so far.


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## windows (Oct 4, 2015)

A couple of reviews on YouTube for Steinhart Divers indicated that there was some "play" with the bezel movement.
Is this "quirk" still on the Titanium 500?


----------



## windows (Oct 4, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> My understanding is that the diashield/comfortex is what gives the shogun a SS appearance.


This is true...


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

XxMACCAxX said:


> Well mine arrived today. It's a public holiday but FedEx was nice enough to deliver anyway. I'll take some proper pics tomorrow as i'm about to head to work but my initial impressions so far though are good.
> 
> For the money it's well finished, my bezel lines up perfectly. I know some have mentioned the bezel being difficult to turn but whilst mine is certainly firm it's not hard to turn. The etched ceramic bezel looks great along with the lume. The movement is butter smooth.
> 
> ...


Similar thoughts to me. It's also my first Steinhart and I'm really pleased with it so far.



windows said:


> A couple of reviews on YouTube for Steinhart Divers indicated that there was some "play" with the bezel movement.
> Is this "quirk" still on the Titanium 500?


No play in mine.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No play in mine at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Has anyone tried this watch on a Hirsch Liberty? 

I'm thinking of ordering one of these straps but I'm just a bit unsure what it would look like with the titanium case and blue accents.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Canvas strap available yet for pics?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Canvas strap available yet for pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I sold it Monday night  sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I sold it Monday night  sorry
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sold the strap or OT?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> Sold the strap or OT?


Id never sell the strap 

Sold the OT500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Id never sell the strap
> 
> Sold the OT500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


why?


----------



## JB45 (May 21, 2009)

Wow, that is a great looking diver in titanium! I would love to know why you sold it too! ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Id never sell the strap
> 
> Sold the OT500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Say what? Sold it? How? Why? I didnt even see a listing on watch recon.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Say what? Sold it? How? Why? I didnt even see a listing on watch recon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I didn't list it. I sell more of my watches (try to as many as possible) off the sales corner. It's become too painful, and too many dishonest people and thousand questions and lowballers.... I sold my Rolex also this week and no one knew. Wasn't posted. Easy transaction. Check. No PayPal BS... It's become tougher to be a seller these days  buy the buyer world ;-)
Anyways there are several reasons. One I wanted to raise money for something else. Market is hard and two of my watches aren't selling. I knew I had these folks interested in the TI500 so easy move. Also I was not attached to it at all. It's also a watch I'll be able to reacquire should I have regrets 
The bracelet was too dark and pulled my hair. Not very comfortable. 
The case design of these Ocean One still bother me, it turns out. Too long and lugs stick out too far and flat. Needs curve ***for my taste*** 
I liked it a lot but wasn't wow'd by it. So didn't care whether it stayed or went.



JB45 said:


> Wow, that is a great looking diver in titanium! I would love to know why you sold it too! ;-)





JRMARTINS said:


> why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tokomoto (Jun 2, 2015)

Vindic8 said:


>


That looks beautiful! I love the blue and black!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I didn't list it. I sell more of my watches (try to as many as possible) off the sales corner. It's become too painful, and too many dishonest people and thousand questions and lowballers.... I sold my Rolex also this week and no one knew. Wasn't posted. Easy transaction. Check. No PayPal BS... It's become tougher to be a seller these days  buy the buyer world ;-)
> Anyways there are several reasons. One I wanted to raise money for something else. Market is hard and two of my watches aren't selling. I knew I had these folks interested in the TI500 so easy move. Also I was not attached to it at all. It's also a watch I'll be able to reacquire should I have regrets
> The bracelet was too dark and pulled my hair. Not very comfortable.
> The case design of these Ocean One still bother me, it turns out. Too long and lugs stick out too far and flat. Needs curve ***for my taste***
> ...


I can kinda see what you're talking about in this pic.

You may have already stated, but what's your wrist size?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I can kinda see what you're talking about in this pic.
> 
> You may have already stated, but what's your wrist size?


My left wrist is or was 7" but I've lost 25lbs so guessing it's less now as it was barely 7" before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> My left wrist is or was 7" but I've lost 25lbs so guessing it's less now as it was barely 7" before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Well, in my humble opinion, this watch is for only very flat wrists at 7" and down. It really does need more curve considering the diameter and intended market. It's still a great value, but the hard core will probably agree with you.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm still loving mine. I might prefer the lugs to be a bit more curved, but I think the length is fine on my 7.25" wrist. And the light bracelet is very comfortable for me.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It still looks a tad too big for me. 
I had an OVM first version and while I loved it, the case shape killed it for me. 
I'm quickly becoming a grumpy old man at only 35 years of age, but with my 6.5-6.75 wrists I find hard to justify anything above 41mm for me. 
Tuna being the exception because of the beautiful ugliness and the absence of lugs
Even the skx009 looks a bit too big to my eyes


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I realize everyone is different but for my 7.25" wrist I've found that there is much more than lug shape that drives comfort and determines a watches staying power. Brice has been around long enough that he probably knew within minutes of receiving the watch that he would sell it. Lug shape was just a contributing factor. 

But when i looked at his signature and saw he owns a blue tudor sub, i think i understand his choice better. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm waiting 30 days to do a full review but one of the bright spots on this watch for me has been the accuracy of the Soprod movement. 9 days (reset oct 1) and a total of +3 seconds for me. Oddly this watch has gotten me considering a Tudor Pelagos now. Unlikely purchase just because of the price but i think i would really like it now when i had never considered it before. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm waiting 30 days to do a full review but one of the bright spots on this watch for me has been the accuracy of the Soprod movement. 9 days (reset oct 1) and a total of +3 seconds for me. Oddly this watch has gotten me considering a Tudor Pelagos now. Unlikely purchase just because of the price but i think i would really like it now when i had never considered it before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Looking forward for your review!


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Looking forward for your review!











Lume shot. Pelagos vs Ocean 500

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## summerman (Jul 19, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> This one will be hard to resist. Been waiting awhile for a reasonable replacement for my Gen 1 Vintage Red and Shogun. This might knock off both in one shot.


Im thinking same thing. My Sumo seems heavy and the Shogun bracelet apparently wont fit an 8 inch or bigger wrist. sapphire, titanium, good movement, good lume, ceramic bezel... It is a great package. Only issue is once your used to Seiko lume you don't want anything lesser. Put a white or silver face on it and I'm in.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

summerman said:


> Im thinking same thing. My Sumo seems heavy and the Shogun bracelet apparently wont fit an 8 inch or bigger wrist. sapphire, titanium, good movement, good lume, ceramic bezel... It is a great package. Only issue is once your used to Seiko lume you don't want anything lesser. Put a white or silver face on it and I'm in.


I'm personally torn between this and the Blumo...thought about getting both, but the wife might chop off a part of my anatomy!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

summerman said:


> Im thinking same thing. My Sumo seems heavy and the Shogun bracelet apparently wont fit an 8 inch or bigger wrist. sapphire, titanium, good movement, good lume, ceramic bezel... It is a great package. Only issue is once your used to Seiko lume you don't want anything lesser. Put a white or silver face on it and I'm in.


I have a slightly different opinion about the Seiko lume making everything else irrelevant. I've compared this side by side against my tuna. And after 6 to 8 hours the tuna is definitely a little brighter. But the Steinhart is still very readable at that time. And the blue color of the lume is so very nice and I like it better than the green of the tuna. In addition the lumed bezel of the Steinhart gives it a very three-dimensional look in the dark.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> I have a slightly different opinion about the Seiko lume making everything else irrelevant. I've compared this side by side against my tuna. And after 6 to 8 hours the tuna is definitely a little brighter. But the Steinhart is still very readable at that time. And the blue color of the lume is so very nice and I like it better than the green of the tuna. In addition the lumed bezel of the Steinhart gives it a very three-dimensional look in the dark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


"VWG" - I always enjoy your non-biased / objective views on recent product, so tell me.... & you've probably mentioned it already in these 30 odd pages, but how do you feel about the bracelet on this Ti500? I don't know if I'm getting a 50/50 pro vs con, or majority think it's cheap feeling and / or uncomfortable?

Thanks
RD


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> "VWG" - I always enjoy your non-biased / objective views on recent product, so tell me.... & you've probably mentioned it already in these 30 odd pages, but how do you feel about the bracelet on this Ti500? I don't know if I'm getting a 50/50 pro vs con, or majority think it's cheap feeling and / or uncomfortable?
> 
> Thanks
> RD


I don't find the strap uncomfortable at all. And looking at the wear and tear on it I believe the bracelet is May also be made from grade 5 titanium. I've worn this watch every day since I received it at the end of September and done everything in it from going to work, washing the dog, mowing the lawn, and I've even gone to sleep wearing it overnight. And so far the strap has fewer marks on it then a similar stainless steel strap such as one my sumo would have had in the same amount of time.

That being said the overall feeling I get about this bracelet is very "meh". I have already ordered a leather strap for it and if that doesn't work well I may order the rubber deployment strap from Steinhart directly.

So my summary is that the bracelet is Okay and could be much better. Hope that helps RD.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Excellent my friend! You nailed it in your synopsis, as I too perceived, from culling all reports LOL

Thanks again

RD ;-)


----------



## Neuron1965 (Sep 29, 2015)

The best thing you can do about OT500 is to get a SS bracelet. What a difference!!! quality and feel is so much better including the look in my opinion. SS is smooth, doesn't pull hairs and matches interestingly enough the edge of the bezel and the crown are lighter in color than the case. The titanium bracelet is darker anyway than the titanium case so no big change overall.


----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

boze said:


> I can dig the modern hands and I like the clean Steiny style but I wish the date was at 4:30. The 6p date is better for a dresser IMO.


I don't know man, i think the 6:00 date makes the symmetry on this watch.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I have a slightly different opinion about the Seiko lume making everything else irrelevant. I've compared this side by side against my tuna. And after 6 to 8 hours the tuna is definitely a little brighter. But the Steinhart is still very readable at that time. And the blue color of the lume is so very nice and I like it better than the green of the tuna. In addition the lumed bezel of the Steinhart gives it a very three-dimensional look in the dark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


God i wish this watch had tritium. Would be a slam dunk for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

NotoriousAPP said:


> God i wish this watch had tritium. Would be a slam dunk for me.


Tritium tubes can get chintzy.

Are you talking about the hands?


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

NotoriousAPP said:


> God i wish this watch had tritium. Would be a slam dunk for me.


Those tubes are about half as bright in 6-8 years and very dim in 10. I'll stick to SuperLuminova.


----------



## 1edwardsk (Oct 24, 2015)

Is the Delfin still available?

Will you ship outside the US?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm having some bad luck with divers lately. My Poseidon arrived with a bad movement, so I barely got to look at it, and now my OT500 is running erratically. Gaining over an hour per day, but how much depends on the position. I've contacted Steinhart, but this is currently my favorite watch and will really miss having it on my wrist.

And I guess I'm in the extreme minority about the bracelet. I love the weight and feel of it, and while the clasp is showing some wear marks, it's holding up as well as most SS bracelets under similar conditions.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Skeptical said:


> I'm having some bad luck with divers lately. My Poseidon arrived with a bad movement, so I barely got to look at it, and now my OT500 is running erratically. Gaining over an hour per day, but how much depends on the position. I've contacted Steinhart, but this is currently my favorite watch and will really miss having it on my wrist.
> 
> And I guess I'm in the extreme minority about the bracelet. I love the weight and feel of it, and while the clasp is showing some wear marks, it's holding up as well as most SS bracelets under similar conditions.


Sounds like it's magnetized. This is an easy fix.

You should have a local watch smith demag it for you.

If you were in Atlanta I could do it for you no charge.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't know. First, I don't see how it could have been magnetized, and second, it runs more than twice as fast lying flat than it does crown up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Skeptical said:


> I don't know. First, I don't see how it could have been magnetized, and second, it runs more than twice as fast lying flat than it does crown up.


Watches do get magnetized and he had a good suggestion. You should resonant try that before sending it out to Germany. It's a one minute fix!

To check if it's magnetized, place the watch over a compass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Someone has probably already mentioned this but the dial and hands reminds me of the Resco Patriot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only the Steinhart isn't over priced by $1000.


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

November 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Skeptical said:


> And I guess I'm in the extreme minority about the bracelet. I love the weight and feel of it, and while the clasp is showing some wear marks, it's holding up as well as most SS bracelets under similar conditions.


I completely agree with you here, the bracelet's size and weight balance the watch perfectly; it stays put where you clasp it on. IMHO, it provides a robust look while still being comfortable. My clasp has held up to my desk diving with very little marks whatsoever.

I am sorry to hear about the watch issues bro. That must be incredibly frustrating...you know what they say, everything regresses toward the mean, so watch luck is bound to be heading your way.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Forgot to update, but it does seem the suggestion about it being magnetized was correct. A cheap demagnetizer slowed it down to a reasonable amount, but it's not the +4spd it was before.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Skeptical said:


> Forgot to update, but it does seem the suggestion about it being magnetized was correct. A cheap demagnetizer slowed it down to a reasonable amount, but it's not the +4spd it was before.


Take it in and have a true degauss performed at a local watchmaker.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

I was able to snag one off the sales forum. Cancelled my order with Steinhart, but I'm sure they'll be out soon. I really enjoy wearing this thing. I really don't do well with anything over 40mm. But this is so much lighter, specially on a strap, that it feels like a smaller watch. And even though it's 42mm, the dull titanium mutes it and it just doesn't look that big too me. I'm highly impressed with the quality at this price point.


----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

Vindic8 said:


> Those tubes are about half as bright in 6-8 years and very dim in 10. I'll stick to SuperLuminova.


Not true. I have tritium on my pistols that's been there for 10 years and they're still quite bright. I'm guessing that tritium tube technology hasn't evolved tenfold but they're probably better than what I put on my pistol 10 years ago. Certainly functional.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

NotoriousAPP said:


> Not true. I have tritium on my pistols that's been there for 10 years and they're still quite bright. I'm guessing that tritium tube technology hasn't evolved tenfold but they're probably better than what I put on my pistol 10 years ago. Certainly functional.


Actually it is true. H3 or Tritium has a specific half life of 12.3 years. That is a physics fact not subjective opinion. It degrades and gets dimmer every day.

The tritium tubes in pistol sights are surrounded by reflective material to focus the light out the single emitter end. This is an environmental condition that maximizes the life and brightness of the tube. They also almost exclusively use green, the brightest of the tritium tubes. Watches use the naked tube, usually laid out sideways and in a spectrum of colors. As a result these appear dimmer faster. There are plenty of examples of Luminox and Ball watch owners complaining on this and other forums of the dimming of their tubes after just a few years.

I just replaced the Trijicon sights on my 1911 because they were no longer getting the job done. If you look, sight manufacturers print the year code on the side of the product. They do this because they only warranty for a fixed number of years due to the decay. Trijicon only covers orange tritium tubes for 5 years.


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

Hm delivery mid of November? 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Nautiliusisback said:


> Hm delivery mid of November?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


What the....


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

Yup,I think it's time to reach out to Steinhart. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Just dropped them another email.


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

Me too 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FYI
My "old" one is available for sale it seems. 
Was a great timekeeper


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

SleepySimon said:


> Just dropped them another email.


Mid November I got an answer of Steinhart.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Nautiliusisback said:


> Mid November I got an answer of Steinhart.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Yup, and still having issues with the bracelet.


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

Maybe when we get ours, issues will be resolved?  

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Nautiliusisback said:


> Maybe when we get ours, issues will be resolved?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


I'd much rather wait for a watch that is perfect vice getting a watch that is just barely passing QC and has issues.

Kudos to Steinhart for doing the right thing and only sending their product when it's 100% ready. Saves their asses and the consumer's.


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> I'd much rather wait for a watch that is perfect vice getting a watch that is just barely passing QC and has issues.
> 
> Kudos to Steinhart for doing the right thing and only sending their product when it's 100% ready. Saves their asses and the consumer's.


I must agree with that.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hwkaholic said:


> I'd much rather wait for a watch that is perfect vice getting a watch that is just barely passing QC and has issues.
> 
> Kudos to Steinhart for doing the right thing and only sending their product when it's 100% ready. Saves their asses and the consumer's.


You know my friend, I have to comment here. I was buying Steinhart 7 + yrs ago, and they have pretty much always had various QC issues over the years. They are getting better. Fast forward to today and your much beloved Squale is fraught with quality control issues, documented in just the past few weeks, but you never acknowledge it. Steinhart fixes their faults fairly promptly and provides so much more watch for the money, which is quite ironic overall, considering.

I mean absolutely no offense, and most grateful for your enthusiastic support of my Squale acquisition, but the company and product isn't all it's hyped up to be IMHO, from experience. That's why I promptly sold it, and would recommend Steinhart at this point in time. Ocean 1's & DLC w/ ETA movements, bracelet & good lume for $400 -- Pretty crazy if you think about it.

RD


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

No offense taken. I too have owned Steiny's in the past and will likely own one again when these are available. I was simply giving kudos to Steinhart for doing the right thing and not shipping their watches early just to simply get them out. Instead waiting until they're perfect. Perhaps I missed the Squale posts about the issues they've had recently. I'll circle back.


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

How.much longer??? 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Nautiliusisback said:


> How.much longer???
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


5 more days till mid Nov? 

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

SleepySimon said:


> 5 more days till mid Nov?
> 
> Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


? we will see if we gonna see them,before Christmas ?

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh come one Steinhart please! 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ordered Mid October. Still no shipping confirmation =(


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

The watches are already at Steinhart (they arrived end of last month) however the the bracelets have not , that is why no one has had shipping confirmation as yet..

I asked Judith from Steihart for an update regarding the bracelets & delivery. Apparently this is the expected delivery dates to Steinhart by the bracelet supplier:

"100 pieces on the 18[SUP]th[/SUP], another 200 pieces on the 25[SUP]th[/SUP] of November, plus 300 pieces on the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] of December"

They have told me that the orders will be packed and shipped in order of payment.


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

SponsorSFC said:


> The watches are already at Steinhart (they arrived end of last month) however the the bracelets have not , that is why no one has had shipping confirmation as yet..
> 
> I asked Judith from Steihart for an update regarding the bracelets & delivery. Apparently this is the expected delivery dates to Steinhart by the bracelet supplier:
> 
> ...


That's said,it's poor really poor.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

While Steinhart's proactive communication has left a bit to be desired they have also been really responsive and upfront with any questions I have had.

Their supplier stuffed up, not really a great deal they can do about it until the bracelets arrive unless you want it on rubber.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

There doesn't appear to be a way to order it on rubber only, with end links and some cost savings as well. That would be a nice option for some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

SponsorSFC said:


> While Steinhart's proactive communication has left a bit to be desired they have also been really responsive and upfront with any questions I have had.
> 
> Their supplier stuffed up, not really a great deal they can do about it until the bracelets arrive unless you want it on rubber.


Well,it's true that they were very responsive to emails and apologetic. 
And it's a big plus. I would order on rubber but,titanium braclets are available from 2016 I belive.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

Up,delivery end of November. Oj long wait. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

EHV said:


> There doesn't appear to be a way to order it on rubber only, with end links and some cost savings as well. That would be a nice option for some.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On Steinhart website you got option to order on rubber strap.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdoty (Sep 12, 2011)

nice case


----------



## Kahrp9p9 (Jul 10, 2014)

I love everything about this watch except the finish if it were all brushed stainless I would already have one.


----------



## Jonathan1979 (Nov 23, 2015)

I received the shipping details today. At last  Ordered 28 september. Hope to received it soon.


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

Yupi, my should be with me tomorrow evening. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## c0de (Sep 2, 2010)

Steinharts are an EXCELLENT value for money.. everyday, I wake up, curl into the fetal position, and cry for letting go of my OVM..


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

Delivered at 8:20 am. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

^ no photo didn't happen!


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> ^ no photo didn't happen!























Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## usbzoso (Dec 11, 2010)

Just got my Steinhart 500 Titanium and have to say i think they fixed a lot of bracelet issues. Based on all the reviews i read bashing the bracelet i don't find any of these issues:

1. Half links! My bracelet came with 2 half links.
2. Titanium folding part of the clasp. Many people mentioned their folding part of the clasp was stainless steel .. mine is titanium.
3. Color matches the case. I dont see any color difference between bracelet and case.
4. Pulling hair is a myth. I have hairy arms and after a day of wearing the watch i haven't had any issues with hair pulling at all.


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice Steinhart!! I have two Steinhart myself. Congrats!


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice Steinhart!! I have two Steinhart myself. Congrats!!


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

She a beaut. Congrats to everyone who's picked one up.
Q: why doesn't Steinhart give serial numbers to their watches. Maybe it's silly but I think it'd be cool feature to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chochocho (Jun 4, 2015)

looks very nice!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

usbzoso said:


> Just got my Steinhart 500 Titanium and have to say i think they fixed a lot of bracelet issues. Based on all the reviews i read bashing the bracelet i don't find any of these issues:
> 
> 1. Half links! My bracelet came with 2 half links.
> 2. Titanium folding part of the clasp. Many people mentioned their folding part of the clasp was stainless steel .. mine is titanium.
> ...


They must have made changes from round 1 then. My inner clasp was def SS and the color of the case was lighter than the bracelet.

Good for them. I might have kept mine in that case! Enjoy the watch!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

c0de said:


> Steinharts are an EXCELLENT value for money.. everyday, I wake up, curl into the fetal position, and cry for letting go of my OVM..


Oh no!

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> They must have made changes from round 1 then. My inner clasp was def SS and the color of the case was lighter than the bracelet.
> 
> Good for them. I might have kept mine in that case! Enjoy the watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I have one with the SS part. I prefer it as it doesn't "stick" to my wrist like all TT watches.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Just read half way and very tempted to get One.... Thanks for everyone's input as it's very helpful in every way....


----------



## CTMedic (Oct 2, 2012)

Good lord, that's a sexy watch. I love the original hands... as much as I love milsub homages, the Mercedes hands on a non-Rolex make a watch feel like a knock off to me. This one just looks great!


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm wondering if the Bezel can be tweak and make it look matte finish without affecting the Lume?


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I certainly miss mine, too many nice watches out there. The lume is outstanding on this one, not just bright but applied nicely. It was a great watch...sigh 

My only complaint is the bezel was difficult to turn with wet hands. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

mjoranga said:


> I'm wondering if the Bezel can be tweak and make it look matte finish without affecting the Lume?


I would love ceramic bezels to be matte versus shiny. My Pelagos is perfect but is very different from other ceramic ones.

Q: anyone know how to make a shiny ceramic bezel insert matte?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterling Archer (Dec 13, 2015)

Just read through the entire thread starting with the mind set of buying one. What a whirlwind ride this has been, I'm going back and forth and still can't pull the trigger.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sterling Archer said:


> Just read through the entire thread starting with the mind set of buying one. What a whirlwind ride this has been, I'm going back and forth and still can't pull the trigger.


Here is more info to help with your decision:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/new-steinhart-ocean-titanium-engraved-ceramic-2346786.html


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I ordered one when they were first announced, but cancelled before it was dispatched. Wasn't sure at the time. I wondered if the dial was a bit too plain and also if the hands were too plain.

Odd thing is I fundamentally like quite simple divers. I love my SKX for this reason. And I've just put my O1 Green up for sale. Great watch but I just don't like the Mercedez hands and it seems a little too blingy. What do you guys reckon? Do you find the OT500 too plain or pleasingly plain?


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

^ Definitely pleasingly plain. The perfect plain. You won't regret it.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Or... It's well balanced


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I really like it. There are so many styles out there I think it's nice to have something clear and functional. To be honest the word 'plain' isn't something I would associate with this watch, it has everything it needs without going over the top. 

I think this watch will become a modern classic and am really pleased with what Steinhart have done with it. I also think it would be interesting for them to take this approach on other styles of watch now.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm waiting to see if the newer batch will have bracelets that match color and finish to the case. The darker color and seemingly brushed over blasted finish would really bug me and what prompted me to initially cancel my order.


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

beautiful watch and done correctly as far as I can see- a value at its price point for the case, quality and movement-


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Eventually I will have one of these, well done Steinhart


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Beautiful watch. Not plain. Tasteful and classy. Simple elegance and strength. 

Wish there was a little more curve to the case.


----------



## enzyme (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello to all and happy new year,

Has one of you tried to dive with it?

What is the result?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, it gets wet.



enzyme said:


> Hello to all and happy new year,
> 
> Has one of you tried to dive with it?
> 
> What is the result?


----------



## enzyme (Dec 30, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> Yes, it gets wet.


Good answer.


----------



## enzyme (Dec 30, 2015)

Seriously, no problem with swimming or diving?


----------



## FenFa (Apr 12, 2012)

good look

来自我的 SM-G900F 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Did Steinhart fix the color mismatch between the case and the bracelet? Thx.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Chp5 said:


> Did Steinhart fix the color mismatch between the case and the bracelet? Thx.


I believe they did and I think mine which I posted above already is the corrected version.


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

hi guys 
looking to this watch
have a question -how long shining lume ?


----------



## uncle6 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi,

Just watch a review by W&W on youtube and the guy was complaining about the finish of the bracelet is kinda rough, I don't know if this only happen on the early batch, anyone of you has the same complaint, and if you do, is it a early batch on newer one?

Also, anyone find the bracelet to be too grayish to be dressed with a suit?

Thank you.


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

Beautiful watch!!!!


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

I put on my OT500 the stainless stell bracelet of my O1B
The Ti bracelet is bad. but, in this combo, i thniks it's fine

What do you think of this ?


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Would love this one with GMT complication with GMT hand with full length


----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

Little test on titanium buckle and I just found out how hard is to polish titanium

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

fbonnus said:


> I put on my OT500 the stainless stell bracelet of my O1B
> The Ti bracelet is bad. but, in this combo, i thniks it's fine
> 
> What do you think of this ?
> ...


In my honest opinion, I don't think it looks good at all. The difference in colour is very, very noticeable. Whatever floats your boat though!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I think it looks kind of odd, maybe a rubber strap would be a better option.


----------



## trogdor1289 (Aug 4, 2015)

I have also heard bad things about the bracelet, compared to my Shogun for example there is no comparison.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Apologies for bringing an old thread back to life, but now the dust has settled with all the initial enthusiasm for the steinhart titanium 500 (......needs a snappy name really, steinhart galapagos? :-d) what do the people who still have them think? :think:

Still loving it? Any issues, other than the bracelet of the initial batch? Is it a poor man's pelagos?


----------



## vernSL (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry if this was already mentioned, but did they change the movement? The website says it has the ETA 2892-A2 now. Also says it's only 30 ATM.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

vernSL said:


> Sorry if this was already mentioned, but did they change the movement? The website says it has the ETA 2892-A2 now. Also says it's only 30 ATM.


Yes

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuron1965 (Sep 29, 2015)

I use the same SS bracelet and love the combination. In fact the bezel edge and the crown are SS and matching the bracelet very well now. Between the case and the bracelet there is a small difference in color, the other way this time comparing with the darker titanium bracelet. And the feeling of SS is so much better and the weight is much nicer distributed around the wrist, no more top heavy the way it feels with the titanium one. Not to mention the finish, less cutting on the edges and not pulling hair like the titanium. Ignore the negative comments, most are coming from people who didn't try the look and feel with SS bracelet. Steinhart was very nice to send mine free since I've complained in September 2015 of the low quality of Ti bracelet - easy scratched and low finish quality.


----------



## Neuron1965 (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking for advice on a decent quality watch winder and a decent place / price for regulating the watch in Frisco, Plano TX area. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neuron1965 (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello kind people of this thread.

I have circled back in this one. Lots to like. Just not sure if my almost 7" flatish wrist can do it justice. Anyone with 6.75"-7" able to share pics and thoughts? Shots looking down the arm are especially helpful. I like to wear my larger watches snug so the don't slop around. Is it safe to assume that the caseback would nestle into the wrist to allow the midcase to wear lower?

I have an armida a2 that I imagine would wear similarly. It's the limit of what I can pull off for lug length combined with minimal bottom of the case curve. Anyone here able to compare the two? Or offer any other insight.

I'm sure the ot500 will appear to wear thinner based on the height being evenly broken up between case back, mid case, bezel and crystal.

My a2




































CAn I do it? Should I do it?

I would need to get rid of 1 or two others to make room. The armida...sumo...bathys...

What say you, you pack of rabid enablers?

Thanks as always for the help team!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

If you already have a Sumo, the Steinhart wears significantly smaller.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

soukchai said:


> If you already have a Sumo, the Steinhart wears significantly smaller.


Thanks! The main difference I reckon with the sumo is that the lug length is diminished by the downward curve and shape of the lug tips. If you have pics of both that would be super helpful!

Have a great night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesperjes (Oct 5, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Hello kind people of this thread.
> 
> I have circled back in this one. Lots to like. Just not sure if my almost 7" flatish wrist can do it justice. Anyone with 6.75"-7" able to share pics and thoughts? Shots looking down the arm are especially helpful....


Here's mine on a 6.75" wrist. I think it fits perfectly but I think this is the biggest I should go.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Super helpful! Thanks!

Looks like it would fit very closely to my Armida a2 then as i suspected, which also is my limit.

Im thinking hard about this one...i think i don't want to give up the A2 and their are SOME similarities, but clearly differences to the OT500. Now probably just decide if its worth having two similar pieces and what to give up if so.

Any further thoughts and pics of course still welcome!


----------



## iwantone (Aug 27, 2011)

Titanium makes everything better!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

How do you guys find the height? Does it wear like a 14.5 or does the construction and crystal make it wear slimmer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just arrived the new eta version.

Havent had much time with it yet but I think it's a keeper and my one reservation about the flat case doesn't seem to be an issue once I got the bracelet snugged on.

I'm sure I'll have more thoughts and pictures as I get more time with it.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Really enjoying this guy



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbar (Feb 14, 2016)

How are people feeling now with the latest batches of the OT500?

I've been eyeing one up since they came out but the bracelet quality has always forced me to pass.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have no issues with my bracelet quality on the new OT500.

The half links are great and i was impressed by the quality of the screw links.

The clasp could have more features, but for me it is compact and completely functional which i prefer to something bigger and bulkier.

i think there are so many positives in this watch that the bracelet is hard pressed to detract from the overall package.

I have a recent review in this forum that may help


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

In my experience, the flat case did not allow for the use of natos. They just stuck out too far from the wrist. Larger wrists might have more luck. 

I like the bracelet, though, however you can see a slight color difference because of the different grade Titanium used compared to the case. 

I do agree that I wish the clasp was higher quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subsoniic (May 5, 2017)

been on the fence with this model for a few reasons;

1. never owned a titanium
2. concerned about it being light ( i prefer a hefty weight )
3. the color appears to be a little to dark in photos
4. titanium accumulates scratches easily from my research

with that said, i decided to pull the trigger ! I own quite a few from Steinhart, love the quality and customer service and it would be nice to add into my collection, upon arrival; at first glance it appears to be really light in weight, and the color is not dark as most photos I've seen online, but after wearing it non stop its really growing on me becoming my top favorites for sure. My only complaint would have to be the clasp, the color is exceptionally light compared to the overall bracelet and it doesn't appear to be SS but titanium indeed, if anyone can chime in on the clasp i would appreciate it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well after going through the return/replace process with another watch from a different brand that cost less I was emboldened to stop living with a couple niggling defects with my OT500. It has a misaligned bezel and the bezel triangle is unevenly machined creating a distracting shadow that appears as a dirty smudge. The hour hand also isnt perfectly aligned. 

I thought it was worth emailing Steinhart to at least see what the response is. I have read of both positive and negative experiences by others with their CS. My expectations were low seeing as this is an almost 6 month old watch now and well outside the 14 day return window and policies. But it never hurts to ask. 

To my pleasant surprise my email was responded to in well under a day saying to please return it for repair using Steinharts Fedex account. 

So off it went less than 24 hours after writing my email. 

Now I am admittedly a little nervous and hope it comes back better than it left and makes the return journey safely. Steinhart certainly tries to scare you into obedience with their shipping instructions. I don't expected it back for several months, but like some of us here I have other watches I can enjoy in the meantime. 

I figured for what I paid for this watch I should enjoy it fully and those deficiencies were bothering me more over time not less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbar (Feb 14, 2016)

Has anyone ordered an OT500 recently? Have they fixed the difference in colour between the end links and case on newer examples?


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Tbar said:


> Has anyone ordered an OT500 recently? Have they fixed the difference in colour between the end links and case on newer examples?


I've had mine for a couple of months and couldn't really tell a difference. Depending on the light there was not really anything to notice or only very, very slightly. But I don't wear the bracelet, I keep mine on a nato.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

subsoniic said:


> 3. the color appears to be a little to dark in photos
> 4. titanium accumulates scratches easily from my research


Not Grade 5 Titanium (as used in Ocean Ti 500) - Grade 5 is harder and more scratch resistant than 316L and 904L stainless steel. Now the color is a headscratcher. Grade 5 doesn't have to be gray like more prevalent Grade 2 titanium. For example, Omega PO Ti is almost indistinguishable from stainless steel, color-wise. I am thinking Steinhart made Ocean Ti intentionally gray to show that it was titanium. Too bad that color gray is associated with soft Grade 2 titanium.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

This thing is so darn comfy! Between the light weight of the Ti and the taper on the bracelet, it feels great! You wouldn't think that a measly 2mm of taper would make a big difference, but it is soooo nice!

Another important note to those thinking of buying. In the flesh, the color of the Ti is not as dark as many of the pics I had seen online. Don't get me wrong, yes it is darker than SS. But, I was concerned that maybe I wouldn't be able to wear to the office because it would look too toolish/casual. But, definitely no problem wearing it anywhere you would wear your SS divers.

And, I love it on NATO! Light as a feather with this combo!


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

RNHC said:


> Not Grade 5 Titanium (as used in Ocean Ti 500) - Grade 5 is harder and more scratch resistant than 316L and 904L stainless steel. Now the color is a headscratcher. Grade 5 doesn't have to be gray like more prevalent Grade 2 titanium. For example, Omega PO Ti is almost indistinguishable from stainless steel, color-wise. I am thinking Steinhart made Ocean Ti intentionally gray to show that it was titanium. Too bad that color gray is associated with soft Grade 2 titanium.


Where does it say anything about it being grade 5 titanium? If it was, that would definitely be a feature they put in the specs. I don't have one, but I'm almost positive it's grade two. The Pelagos is grade 2 and costs $4k.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

justin86 said:


> Where does it say anything about it being grade 5 titanium?


I don't recall seeing anything "official," i.e., Steinhart or various watch review websites, but various posters in WUS and other watch forums have mentioned it. For example, A mini comparative review for the new Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500. The poster who made the claim is not the sort to make things up.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

justin86 said:


> The Pelagos is grade 2 and costs $4k.


Are you serious? I am really surprised that Pelagos is not Grade 5 at that price. Why, even at fraction of Pelagos price, Japanese brands offer treated or hardened Grade 2 in their watches.


----------



## brplatz (Jan 6, 2014)

Threw mine on a new band, really like the look.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

